# Alte Spiele unter Windows 7 - hatten Sie schon Probleme?



## PCGH_Chris (8. November 2010)

Knapp ein Jahr nach dem Start von Windows 7 gibt es immer noch eine Reihe von Titeln, die nicht oder nur eingeschränkt unter Windows 7 (speziell der 64-Bit-Version) laufen. Einige Beispiele: Anno 1602, 1503, Giganten-Reihe, etc. Wir überlegen, bei entsprechendem Interesse einen Artikel zum Thema zu machen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. November 2010)

[X]_Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert_ 

Habe selber noch XP, würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wie es um die Kompatiblität neuerer Betriebssysteme steht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Aber bisher kein Problem das man nicht lösen konnte.

Das letzte war z.b. C&C Generäle.


----------



## PHENOMII (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Wollte gestern die alten Star Wars Spiele (Star Wars Jedi Knight und Star Wars Jedi Knight II Outcast II) spielen. Bekam aber ne Fehlermeldung und die Spiele stürzten ab.


----------



## Axel_Foly (8. November 2010)

[x] ja 64 bit: alarm für cobra 11 crash time wollte einfach nicht ... was komisch ist ... nitro von der pcgh dvd hat geklappt.


----------



## FrozenBoy (8. November 2010)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## Ahab (8. November 2010)

[X] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit

KotoR läuft mal und mal nicht. Abgesehen davon geht aber alles perfekt.


----------



## zottibtf (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

SpellForce 2 - Shadow Wars: Kopierschutz hat mein Raid zerstört, Sound läuft bis heute nicht so richtig
Alpha Centauri läuft nicht 
...


----------



## Drapenot (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Hab nicht mehr alle im Kopf.
Bei einigen lief es dann mit Bastelarbeit oder Kompatibilitätsmodus oder als Admin ausführen.

Spontan fällt mir Gothic 2 ein, aber das soll wohl am Treiber von nvidia liegen.
Jedi Academy wollte auch nicht.
Wobei das alles nicht so wild läuft ja auch alles unter wine bzw. playonlinux


----------



## Homerclon (8. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Aber gilt das Überhaupt? Ich konnte das Problem auf den Grafiktreiber zurückführen.
Das Spiel war _Wiggles_, mit dem Win7-Standardtreiber funktioniert _Wiggles_. Anderen soll das Installieren einer älteren Version geholfen haben, aber mein Laptops gibts kein so alten.

EDIT: Da fällt mir noch was ein.
Ich musste auch noch Codecs installieren, da ohne Codecs keine Musik zu hören war. Verwendet hab ich K-Lite Codec Pack.
Und es werden Administrator-Rechte benötigt damit Wiggles läuft, bei manchen ist der Kompatibilitätsmodus wichtig, aber welche Einstellung muss jeder selbst herausfinden, da gibts keine Allgemeingültige Einstellung. Um die Grafikeinstellungen verändern zu können muss man eine bearbeitete SetMode.exe verwenden oder alles in der Registry einstellen.

Bei der 32Bit Version wird es sicherlich ähnlich sein, hab es aber nur unter 64Bit versucht.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (8. November 2010)

Homerclon schrieb:


> [X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> 
> Aber gilt das Überhaupt? Ich konnte das Problem auf den Grafiktreiber zurückführen.
> Das Spiel war _Wiggles_, mit dem Win7-Standardtreiber funktioniert _Wiggles_. Anderen soll das Installieren einer älteren Version geholfen haben, aber mein Laptops gibts kein so alten.



Ja, je mehr Spiele und Lösungswege, desto besser; der Artikel soll alles abdecken.

Ein Dankeschön auch an alle anderen Teilnehmer bis jetzt!


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2010)

ich hatte probleme mit *Fallout 1 und 2*: erstmal wollte die installation nicht gleich wie sie sollte, mit kompatibilitätsmodus und von der festplatte aus installiert ging es aber doch. grafikfehler gabs dann aber noch, also falsch dargestellte farben, besonders die videosequenzen waren praktisch unbrauchbar. spaß hats dann trotzdem gemacht ^^

aufwendiger war es *Metal Fatigue* zum laufen zu kriegen, dazu musste ich mir erst einen glide-emulator runterladen und dann den noch stundenlang konfigurieren, dann liefs aber auch, sogar fehlerfrei.


----------



## Jerec (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Fallout 3 raucht leider unregelmaessig ab


----------



## D@rk (8. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit)

Sacred 2 stürzt immer ab,
Und viele andere.
Hab jz über VMware Player xp und win 98 drauf gezogen...jz klaptt allet


----------



## winpoet88 (8. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit Version)

Ich hatte mit einigen älteren Spielen Probleme, bin dann auf meinen XP Rechner ausgewichen !

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Jan2006 (8. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Battlefield 2 steikt in unregelmäßigen Umständen und das einzige was hilft ist eine komplette Neuinstallation des Games.


----------



## TerrorTomato (8. November 2010)

bei mir gibt es Krach mit Simcity 4 Deluxe; unter 64 bit - als auch unter 32 bit... läuft nur mit 4-8 FPS. XP-Mode u.ä. zeigen kaum wirkung ... unter XP (64 und 32 Bit) läuft das ohne zu murren...


----------



## Regen23 (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

JamesPond2 *G*

Allerdings hat das auch schon unter XP selten bis garnicht geklappt


----------



## w00tification (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

- Full Spectrum Warrior (1)
- Star Wars: Battlefront II
- Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (läuft mit zufälligen Abstürzen)

Und noch ein paar, denen ich wohl den Rücken zugekehrt habe. Fallen mir spontan nicht mehr ein.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
^^habe schon mal ein paar ausprobiert und auch zum Laufen bekommen mithilfe des kompatibiltätsmoduses, Ausführen als Admin oder via Patch
ganz arge grafikfehler gab`s aber bei C&C Tiberiumkonflikt

*@D@rk*
ich glaube Sacred 2 kann man problemlos spielen wenn man es via admin startet... oder war es der kompa modus!? bin mir da gerade nicht sicher... -> einfach mal googlen, die lösung ist einfach wie simpel


----------



## plexus (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

-Zuletzt Max Payne 1 (Soundprobleme, jedoch inoffiziellen Patch gefunden)


----------



## DEFiNn (8. November 2010)

[x](64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Codename Panzers : Phase Two
Nachdem ich vom Kopierschutz aufgefordert wurde den PC neustarten wollte er immer beim Starten eine Systemstartreparatur durchführen was nicht funktioniert hat und mit dem Reperatur Modus der Windows DVD wurde auch kein Fehler erkannt. Was dann letzt endlich geholfen hat war den PC mit "Letzer Funktionierender Konfiguration" zu starten.
Sonst hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Eroghor (8. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Diiverse, kann mich nicht an alle erinnern. Aber z.B. XIII oder Riddick EFBB, und bei den ganz alten Master of Orion 2 und Civ2.


----------



## EGThunder (8. November 2010)

Ja für x86 und x64. Im Moment ärgert mich Shadowman. Das Spiel läuft an sich, aber die Grafik sieht aus als wenn sie nur mit 256 Farben oder so dargestellt wird und der Sound knackt.

Hier ein aktuelles Bild:
Zwischenablage01.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

EG


----------



## BikeRider (8. November 2010)

[x] Joah
+ Probleme mit Farcry
+ No one Lifes Forever 1 (und teilweise auch 2)
+ Vermeer 2
+ GTA Vice City
+ Deus Ex 1
+ Mafia 1
+ Medal of Honor Pacific Assault

Viele Spiele, die ich besitze, habe ich noch nicht unter Win7 64 Bit probiert.


----------



## Jooschka (9. November 2010)

Jo 
Gothic I & II


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. November 2010)

Ja, bei Diablo 2 Online Modus ging nicht da der aktuelle b.net Patch installiert werden konnte. Aus welchen gründen auch Immer.
Und Schlacht um Mittelerde Anthologie, dank Patch läufts.


----------



## jackdan2405 (9. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Wobei das eher den Kopierschutz und nicht das Spiel an sich betrifft, nur ohne läuft eben nichts...
Ich habe mir Anfang schon mal das komplette System zerschossen nur wegen, ich glaube es war StarForce!
Ich habe ihn schon immer gehasst, und nur deswegen laufen einige Spiele seit Vista schon nicht mehr...
Tolle Idee dieser Kopierschutz wenn man schon Angst haben muss, ob man seine Spiele mit der nächsten Windows-Version überhaupt noch spielen kann, nur aufgrund des Kopierschutzes...!


----------



## X-Ben (9. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit .... mit Darkstar One ... war aber nur der kopierschutzt ... Das Problem war lösbar^^


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (9. November 2010)

_Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory läuft garnicht unter win 7
_


----------



## Bodmi (9. November 2010)

[X] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Descent 2  
und Age of Mythologi


----------



## optico (9. November 2010)

Dungeon Keeper 2

so richtig gibts da wohl keine Lösung :/


----------



## GPHENOM (9. November 2010)

[x][X] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Leider Virtual SKipper 4, das beste VSK das es gibt irgendwie gibt es probleme mit dem Kopierschutz.
Wer eine Lösung kennt bitte PN an mich.


----------



## violinista7000 (9. November 2010)

[X]_Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert_ 

Ich habe nicht alle alte Spiele gespielt, aber das was ich gespielt habe, läufte problemlos. Und Steam macht es sehr einfach, denn alte Schätzchen kommen gleich mit dem Dosbox (LucasArts Adventure Pack).


----------



## TheRealBecks (9. November 2010)

Sim City 3000 funktioniert nicht, weder unter Win7 x32, noch x64.


----------



## steamrick (9. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 32 und 64 bit

Urgh, was lief denn nicht?...
- Kotor (weiß aber nicht, wie weit das am Windows lag, ich war zu faul zum neu installieren)
- XBlades (Probleme mit dem Sound)
- Die Fugger II (aber das ließ sich auch schon unter XP nicht installieren, ist wohl zu alt)

da waren noch mehr, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr so genau, was alles...

Zu dem Thema gibt es aber auch einen Sammelthread bei CB:
[Sammelthread] Spiele unter Windows 7 - ForumBase

Sehr gute Informationsquelle zum Thema, wenn man wissen will was läuft / nicht läuft


----------



## Becksq9 (9. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Stunts/4D Sports Driving 

habs das letzte mal auf win 3.11 gezockt (damals)


----------



## MaJu1337 (9. November 2010)

[x] ja, 64 Bit

Batlefield 1942, CS 1.6

Besonders erstes nervt echt


----------



## myIceTea (9. November 2010)

Alarmstufe rot2 yuris rache stürtzt meistens ab^^
ansonsten läuft alles perfekt


----------



## Mr.Blade (9. November 2010)

_Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

_@optico
Merkwürdig. Obwohl ich eine nVIDIA Karte verwende, läufts bei mir unter Windows 7. Gott sei Dank. 
Ich glaub du musst in den Optionen das "Hardware-Rendering" ausstellen, bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher.
King's Quest 7
King's Quest 8 - Maske der Ewigkeit
Redline Racer
Superbike 2001 (Gibt es eine Lösung)
Gabriel Knight III
Omicron: The Nomad Soul
Drakan: The Order of Flame (Gibt es eine Lösung für ATI User)
Superbike World Championship
No One Lives Forever (jedoch Windows Vista. Unter Windows 7 soll es wohl wieder laufen)
Heavy Metal FAKK 2 (bei den einen läufts - bei den anderen nicht. Auf meinem PC muckt es selten. Läuft recht stabil)
XIII (jedoch Vista. Soll unter Windows 7 x86 auch wieder laufen)

Jedoch ist nicht nur Windows allein daran schuld: Auch Nvidias Treiberinkompatiblität trägt einiges zu bei. Zum Beispiel läuft auf Grund dessen Drakan und The Nomad Soul nicht. Für manche gibt es eine Lösung, für andere halt nicht. Hab mir ein Dual-Boot mit Windows XP eingerichtet. 

Aber im Grunde genommen kann man sagen, dass Windows 7 ansich doch recht abwärtskompatibel ist.

Grüße


----------



## Hademe (9. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit

Dungeon Keeper 2 stürzt regelmäßig ab und das bereits seit Windows XP!


----------



## Big D (9. November 2010)

Ja, und zwar mit GT Legends, was nach der Installation nicht startete, sondern immer zurück zum Desktop sprang. Nach einiger Suche fand ich heraus, das viele dieses Problem hatten und es mit einer Fixed Exe umgehen konnten. Was aber grade ärgerlich ist, wenn man sich das Spiel extra gekauft hat um solchen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## NCphalon (9. November 2010)

Industrie Gigant 2 läuft net unter Win7, bis jetz nur mit 64 Bit getestet


----------



## thysol (9. November 2010)

[x] _Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht_


----------



## Aggrotyp (9. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit

Bei Gothic II, nach jahre langem gothic entzug, endlich auf 7 zum laufen gebracht, und nach paar wochen lässt es sich wieder nicht starten


----------



## rolli (9. November 2010)

Windows 7 64-bit:
Test Drive Unlimited (Tagés) und GT Legends (Starforce), beide wegen Kopierschutz.
Betrifft natürlich auch andere Starforce-Spiele, die kein entsprechendes Update erhalten haben.

Synetic hat ja den Kopierschutz von World Racing 2 netterweise entfernt, genau wie Codemasters bei Colin McRae DiRT.

Fazit: Kopierschutz ist fürn Eimer. Nur der ehrlicher Käufer hat Ärger damit.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. November 2010)

[x] ja 64 bit

bei den meisten spielen die nicht funktionierten waren die 64 bit schuld
duke 3d braucht 16 bit os, vanguard (hat seit vista den regentropfen bug, ist aber der einzige fehler bei 7 und vista), siedler2 original

wenn mir noch andere spiele einfallen poste ichs später


----------



## Shi (9. November 2010)

[X] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht

Vista User for Life


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. November 2010)

[x]Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Aquanox 2 revelation =ging nicht mal zu Installieren !
Knights of Honor = nur 1024x768 möglich Lieder unter Xp ging mehr !


----------



## kc1992 (10. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Call of Duty 1 läuft bei mir nicht und ich sehe auch irgendwie nicht ein, dann einen älteren Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren, damit es evtl. klappt...


----------



## Brzeczek (10. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)


Jagged Alliance 2


----------



## Homerclon (10. November 2010)

steamrick schrieb:


> [x] Ja, 32 und 64 bit
> 
> Urgh, was lief denn nicht?...
> - Kotor (weiß aber nicht, wie weit das am Windows lag, ich war zu faul zum neu installieren)


Läuft bei mir (64Bit) problemlos.
Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnert irgendwas besonderes gemacht zu haben.


----------



## tigra456 (10. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Borderlands lässt sich nicht installieren.... Wohl ein recht bekannter Win7 Fehler

Wenn Jemand, ne Lösung weis.... PN


----------



## Mr.Maison (10. November 2010)

[x]Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)



Duke Nukem Forever
Medal of Honor, Airborne


----------



## guna7 (10. November 2010)

[x] Nein, da ich meistens nur neuere Spiele zocke. Bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## marvin96 (10. November 2010)

Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Doghfigter im multiplayer über hamachie funktioniert nicht.
(verbindung manchmal, nur ganz kurz am anfang dann nicht mehr).


----------



## Astra.opc (10. November 2010)

JA 32 und 64 bit
die alten need for speed teile laufen alle net 

viel schlimmer: Partition Magic geht net mehr....


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

Ja, mit "Der Verkehrsgigant" - lief aber auch unter XP schon nicht mehr einwandfrei. (Ich weiß: Retro )


----------



## Taitan (10. November 2010)

Duke Nukem 3D und XCom: Terror from the deep wollen nicht so recht laufen.


----------



## Megael (10. November 2010)

Metal-Fatique läuft bei mir garnicht, Duke Nukem Manhatten Projekt wollte auch nicht. Crysis 64bit geht bei mir auch nicht^^

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. November 2010)

Jop mit: Age of Pirates: Tales of the Caribbean
Das lag erstens am Starforcetreiber und zweitens am Kompatiblitätsmodus 
mfg


----------



## theoturtle (10. November 2010)

Ja, 64-Bit

Probleme gibts mit diversen Spielen, aus dem Kopf fallen mir grad Tony Hawk's Underground 2 & American Wasteland ein (bei Zeitlupe werden teile des Bildes nicht aktualisiert, daher dann keine gezielte Steuerung möglich).

Freedom Force II startet gar nicht (unter XP problemlos) und wie schon genannt (un)regelmässige Abstürze bei KOTOR und Sacred2.

Gab noch mehr, fallen mir aber grad nicht ein. Kommt bestimmt später noch mehr.

Meine Tips für "echte" Oldies, also Dos-Games : Immer die Dosbox nehmen, ich verwende dazu DOG als Frontend, damit ist das einstellen ein Kinderspiel, selbst wenn man für ein Spiel dazu noch CD-Laufwerk mounten muss oder Soundblastereinstellungen vornehmen. Allerdings sind auch hier manchmal Abstürze zu verzeichnen.

Ausserdem natürlich : Als Admin ausführen und hin und wieder hilft es auch den Kompatibilitätsmodus gar auf Win98 zu stellen statt auf XP, selbst wenn ein Spiel unter XP problemlos lief. 

BTW,auch wenns vielleicht sinnlos ist : Bei mir ist die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf standard und ausschalten hat bisher keinerlei Erfolge gebracht.

Nebenbei laufen bei mir die Wiggles, Simcity 4 Deluxe, Star Wars: Battlefront II, GTA Vice City, Dungeon Keeper 2 und Jagged Alliance 2 ohne Weiteres oder mit vertretbaren Abstürzen, bei DK2 z.B. nur wenn neues Level geladen wird, was dann aber nach Neustart des Spiels klappt.

Und Starforce ist echt die Pest was Win7-64bit angeht, selbst mit aktualisiertem Starforce Treiber.


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (10. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen) 

Ich habe immer wieder Start Probleme mit Diablo 2


----------



## docdent (10. November 2010)

[x] Ja: 32 und 64bit: Sudden Strike: Stürzt signifikant häufiger ab im MP (nahezu unspielbar)


----------



## Homerclon (11. November 2010)

Mir fällt noch ein weiteres ein.

64Bit: (ob auch unter 32Bit weiß ich nicht.)
*Anstoss3*, egal was ich versucht habe, es endete noch beim Starten mit einer Fehlermeldung.


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2010)

Mr.Blade schrieb:


> No One Lives Forever (jedoch Windows Vista. Unter Windows 7 soll es wohl wieder laufen)


Den ersten Teil bekomme ich nicht mal installiert.
Der 2. Teil stürzt ständig ab oder startet erst gar nicht.


----------



## steamrick (11. November 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)
> 
> Borderlands lässt sich nicht installieren.... Wohl ein recht bekannter Win7 Fehler
> 
> Wenn Jemand, ne Lösung weis.... PN



Von der Steam-Version zumindest kenne ich das Problem nicht. (Hatte es mir gekauft wo es bei Midweek Madness für 10 Euro zu holen war, auch auf 64bit am laufen)


----------



## Black_PC (11. November 2010)

[X]Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Mafia, nur Kompatibilätsmodus und Patch 1.20 nicht installierbar.
Worms Armageddon funktioniert teilweise auch nicht.
Weiter bisher nicht gefunden


----------



## Citynomad (11. November 2010)

Ja:

Tom Clancy's: HAWX lässt sich gar nicht erst installieren


----------



## Shiny49 (11. November 2010)

[x] ja , 64 Bit.

Command & Conquer 
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot
Age of Empires
Age of Empires II

( lustige Grafikfehler ... rot gepunktetetest Gras, Pinkes Wasser, usw.... Verfärbungen halt )


----------



## Creech (11. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version)
Da lief einiges nicht, das meiste aber nachdem man irgendwie den Kopierschutz ausgeschaltet hatte 
Besonders im Hinterkopf geblieben ist mir dabei Beyond Good and Evil, das konnte ich unter 64bit gar nicht zur Mitarbeit überreden. Auch bemerkenswert fand ich Darkstar One, das lief auf einem Vista 64bit ohne Probleme, Win7 64bit mochte es aber gar nicht.


----------



## Sxiet (11. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version)
Games wurden schon genant.


----------



## Tomy4711 (11. November 2010)

[x] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht

weil Vista 64 Bit 

kann bei Dark Sector aber die Auflösung nicht von 1024x768 nicht erhöhen (stürzt dann immer ab)

wenn ich Win 7 hätte würde es mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Ampere (11. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Hatte Probleme mit Popolous-The beginning  und Diablo-Hellfire.

Mit XP-Mode klapte es dann aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## Namaker (11. November 2010)

[x]Nein, ich nutze XP.


----------



## Jason197666 (11. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64 Bit Version)

Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory.

Irgendwas mit dem Tages-Kopierschutz. Ziemlich nervig.


----------



## stromer007 (12. November 2010)

[X] _Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_ 
Da gab es einige. Meistens die 16Bit-Oldies die dann in der DosBox o.Ä. liefen.
Ich bin da an einem Artikel sehr interessiert!


----------



## RapToX (12. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

*dirt 1* - spiel lässt sich zwar spielen, ruckelt jedoch sobald mehrere gegner auf der piste sind (trotz recht aktueller hardware).


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. November 2010)

Codename Panzers :Cold War
Beyond Good $ Evil
Runaway 1 
Red Fraction 2
Sudeki
BOS Triologie
UberSoldier
The Fall

Dürfte eigendlich immer Securom oder Starforce der Grund sein.


----------



## ACDSee (12. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
EA Fußball Manager 2005 (Doppelklick: nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung, ob Kompatiblitätsmodus oder nicht ist dem Spiel völlig egal. Unter Windows XP 32 Bit bestehen keine Probleme)


----------



## fuddles (12. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Das letzte war Fallout 1. Der Farbmodus war falsch und lies sich nur mit Aufwand und User Patches beheben. Schlussendlich stürzte es kurz vor Schluss trotz Patches unwiederbringlich ab.

Im Hardwareluxx gibts dazu ne schöne Übersicht: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f149/windows-7-welche-spiele-laufen-welche-nicht-648410.html
Da halte ich mich dran bevor ich mir nen alten Klassiker zu lege.


----------



## Vhailor (12. November 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Im Hardwareluxx gibts dazu ne schöne Übersicht: [Sammelthread] Windows 7 // Welche Spiele laufen, welche nicht? - Forum de Luxx
> Da halte ich mich dran bevor ich mir nen alten Klassiker zu lege.



Wow - danke dafür! Sicher immer mal wieder brauchbar  !

btw: [X] Nein. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ichs bis dato noch nicht mit älteren Spielen auf dem neuen System probiert habe.


----------



## thoeg (12. November 2010)

Battlefront 2 und Star wars empire at war + forces of coruption funktionieren nicht auf win 7 64bit musste noch das gute alte XP intalieren sonst läuft alles glatt


----------



## Ripcord (12. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Ebenfall bei Generals, mit einer angepassten options.ini hat es dann bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten geklappt. Ansonsten startet das Game erst gar nicht.


----------



## NachtkindFX (12. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

StarCraft 

Wollte es vor dem Start von Sc2 nochmal durchspielen, leider war es extrem verpixelt usw.


----------



## Octopoth (12. November 2010)

[x] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. November 2010)

[x]Ja, 64 Bit
NFS Carbon, aber mit kurzem googlen bekommt man eine Lösung, irgendwo muss man einen Ordner löschen, dann läuft es, dafür gibts keine Videos mehr.


----------



## Flashpoint (12. November 2010)

win7 64 bit-> 2d spiele haben farbprobleme und ab und zu absturz.

hatte aber noch nie wirklich ausweglose probleme, da ich die meisten alten games auf einem win95 rechner zocke, das is optimal.
Sogar bei starcraft 1, da steht drauf für windows xp/vista. Aber ich habe unter win7 probleme mit der 2d grafik halt, habs dann halt auf den alten rechner gezockt. 
Dummerweise funktionierte der installier nicht unter windows 95, deshalb win7 installiert und über netzwerk übertragen xD dann gings

Mittelalte games so von 2003, da kann ich auch ausweichen auf ein alten rechner.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. November 2010)

X Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Und zwar war, dass das Spiel XIII. Während der Installation kamm dann immer am Ende eine deinstallation!!


----------



## OdlG (13. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Age of Empires 2
Anno 1602
Cossacks Back to War
Dungeon Keeper 2
Final Fantasy 7 und 8 (!!!)
Futurecop LAPD
System Shock 2 (!!!)
Total Annihilation Kingdoms


----------



## Lord_Lion (13. November 2010)

Age of Empires 2 + Conquerors (Grafikfehler)
American Conquest (massive Grafikfehler)
Brothers in Arms (alle bis auf Hells Highway)

Die Grafikfehler (Farben werden falsch dargestellt) lassen sich unter Win7 (x64) leicht beheben:

Über Strg+Shift+Esc in den Taskmanager, den explorer.exe Prozess beenden, dann unter Anwendungen > neuer Task den Pfad der .exe Datei vom Spiel angeben und es läuft. Nach dem Spiel einfach explorer.exe wieder als neuen Task starten


----------



## Bu11et (13. November 2010)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert 

Konnte mich bis jetzt nie beklagen. Aber was nicht ist,kann ja noch werden.


----------



## GxGamer (13. November 2010)

[X]Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Bei mir funzt Zanzarah nicht.


----------



## kress (14. November 2010)

[X]Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Bis jetzt nur Bioshock 1.

Der Rest läuft sofort oder nach etwas googlen.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (14. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic in der Nicht-Steam Version, habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung gefunden. Abgesehen von einer seperaten XP-Installation.


----------



## jayzee1980 (14. November 2010)

[Win 7 x64] Probleme bei Warzone 2010 - Installationsprobleme im XP-Modus. Unter XP lief das Game nach Einstellungen mit Win98 Komtabiltät.

Jane's Fleet Command (DX 6 Titel) - ständiges Bildschirmflackern und in den Missionen wird Anwendung ohne ersichtlichen Fehler einfach geschlossen


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

C&C Generäle
Schlacht um Mittelerde I und II (ging nach dem manuellen Erstellen eines Ordners/Datei aber dann)


----------



## DF_zwo (14. November 2010)

Ich habe Probleme Richard Burns Rally zum Laufen zu bekommen....wobei hierbei auch das Problem ist, dass es einfach nicht anständig auf widescreen Monitoren läuft, selbst mit diversen Kamera hacks etc. - aber das ist wieder eine andere Sache


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (14. November 2010)

[x] Ja, Win7 32bit
Need 4 Speed High Stakes (4)
Lotus Challange (hat aber auch auf meinem alten PC mit win XP nicht funktioniert)
Sonst Win 7 ganz cool, bis auf, das ich öfters mal ohne was bestimmtes zu tun zum Desktop geleitet werde, beim spielen nervig, es bleibt zwar stehen, aber stockt beim reinkommen erstmal wie verrückt!

Edit: Ganz vergessen, Age of Empires


----------



## Chaddy (15. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version

Empire Earth 1 und Rise & Fall (das lässt sich nicht mal installieren...) wollen bei mir unter Win 7 nicht...


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. November 2010)

[x] Ja (32-Bit-Version)

F.E.A.R. 1 ist unter Windows 7 64 bit unspielbar,SW Jedi Academy hängt sich beim Starten auf... bislang für beiode Spiele keine Lösung gefunden... schade!


----------



## ToTm@n (15. November 2010)

[x] _Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert_


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

Chaddy schrieb:


> Empire Earth 1 und Rise & Fall wollen bei mir unter Win 7 nicht...


Empire Earth 1 funktioniert auch unter XP nicht richtig...


----------



## Falcon (15. November 2010)

In Ermangelung eines "Nein, hat alles sofort funktioniert!" habe ich "[X] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert" angekreuzt...


----------



## Mr__47 (15. November 2010)

Konnte Cod 1 nicht vernnünftig spielen.. Evtl krieg ichs ja noch hin
Und Age of Empires 2 läuft nur, wenn ich den Explorer ausmache.. kann dann aber nicht über hamachi mit freunden spielen


----------



## mumble_GLL (15. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen) 
Darkstar One läuft leider nicht mehr auf Win 7 64Bit (zumindest bekomme ich´s nicht zum laufen)
Damals zu XP und/oder Vista Zeiten liefs noch echt klasse 
ich vermisse das Game auf Win 7 64Bit *schluchz*

*edit
aber die Demo läuft 1A, komisch


----------



## thedetonator (15. November 2010)

[x]Ja 64bit bei div alten Spielen
zB STARWARS Empire at War
Ließ sich durch patches aber alles beheben!


----------



## Useless (15. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen) 
-Die Erweiterung zu Act of War(Der Kopierschutz ist nur 32bit fähig; inoffizeller Patch hatte bei mir keine Erfolg)
-Alarmstufe Rot 2: Crashed beim spielen ca. alle 15 min (glaube aber, das dass es das auch schon unter XP so war)
-Siedler 2: Gar nicht lauffähig unter Win7 meines erachtens
-Revolt: Crashed nach dem Laden des Hauptmenüs

-Empire Earth 1 + Art of Conques läuft bei mir ohne Probleme


----------



## Annihilata (15. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Fallout New Vegas will einfach nicht bei mir. Wie gut, dass ich XP noch als Zweitsystem habe.


----------



## meloney0 (16. November 2010)

[x] ja, 64bit und 32bit

in Far Cry 1 fehlen (bereits seit vista) auf systemen mit DX10/11-grakas bestimmte reflexionen auf dem wasser: dynamische objekte, steine und bäume werden korrekt gespiegelt, die darunter liegende landmasse jedoch nicht, so dass die spiegelungen so aussehen, als würden die steine und bäume in der luft schweben. beobachtet auf amd und intel plattformen mit ati/amd und nvidia karten.
der bug ist im netz nur spärlich dokumentiert, lösungen für das problem gibt es keine (außer, eine DX9 grafikkarte zu benutzen  ), was sehr schade ist, denn ich würde das spiel gern ab und an mal in alter pracht anwerfen und schauen, wie weit man mit aktueller hardware an der anti-aliasing-schraube drehen kann.  aber so lange es dabei so bescheiden aussieht, bleibt das wunschdenken... - m


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. November 2010)

64 bit Fear 2
32 bit Sid Meiers Railroads


----------



## SaKuL (16. November 2010)

[x] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Anno 1701 will bei mir auch nicht, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Kyoss (17. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version

KotoR 1 will einfach nicht. Hab auch die .dll getauscht wie in vielen Tipps angegeben. Keine Chance


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (17. November 2010)

Probleme machen immer noch; XIII und Worms Armageddon.

Der Transportgigant läuft bei mir ohne Probleme samt Down Under Addon.

Grüße


----------



## Bääängel (17. November 2010)

[x] Ja 64 Bit.

Worms World Party.
Age of empires 3, bekomm ich nichtmal mehr installiert


----------



## Joel:D (17. November 2010)

[x] Ja 64 Bit.

NFS III läuft nicht


----------



## geraldm (17. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version
Hatte Probleme mit Dungeon Keeper und benutze jetzt die DOS-Box. Ist zwar etwas umständlich aber was tut man nicht alles für Spiele...


----------



## Timsalabim (17. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version

Hatte bis jetzt Probleme mit Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 und bei Star Wars Empire at War (nur bei Erweiterung Force of Corrution).


----------



## Fire8ird (17. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Bei mir war es Ninja Blade. Da wurden Feuer und Windeffekte nicht gezeigt.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

No One Lives Forever bekomm ich einfach nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Z28LET (18. November 2010)

Nein, bin aber interessiert!

Hängt damit zusammen, dass ich auf dem PC jetzt nur neue Spiele installiert hab.
Ältere Spiele, wo ich den Verdacht habe, das sie bei mir unter 64 Bit nicht sofort laufen, liegen "in der Ecke" 
Habe nicht probiert, obs im Einzelfall gehen würde.


----------



## MARCU5 (19. November 2010)

es lief zwar unter Vista schon nicht aber trotzdem nochmal : Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


----------



## Pourl (19. November 2010)

*x64
http://www.mking.com/raptor_game.html*

*Raptor Call of the Shadowshttp://www.mking.com/raptor_game.html*


----------



## B4CKF!sH (19. November 2010)

[x] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

DTM 3 Race Driver ging einfach nöch  liegt am StarForece Protection Treiber.


----------



## Cola_Colin (19. November 2010)

[X]Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Einige ältere Spiele scheinen den Explorer regelrecht zu crashen, nachdem man die beendet hat, ist ein maximiertes Fenser plötzlich nur noch 25% des Monitors groß. 
Tritt z.B. bei Total Annihilation auf, oder auch bei Mechwarrior 4, welches nebenbei auch noch die Desktopsymbol durcheinander bringt. Bedeutet es vertauscht die Bildchen, die Position ändert sich nicht. Neustart korrigiert das. 

Nicht laufen, da extreme Bildfehler vorhanden, tut Starcraft 1. 

Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts ein, wirklich gestört hat mich bisher kein Problem.

Wobei... Worms World Party. Da musste ich auf ner Lan mal auf mein Netbook ausweichen xD


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (20. November 2010)

64-Bit Win7

Bei mir ging NFS-Porsche nicht, aber das Porblem ist bereits bekannt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. November 2010)

m4ju schrieb:


> [x] ja, 64 Bit
> 
> Batlefield 1942, CS 1.6
> 
> Besonders erstes nervt echt



Hab auch mit Battlefield 1942 Probleme.
Hängt sich immer nach wenigen Minuten auf.
Dachte aber nich, dass es am OS (Win7 x64) liegt, da man ja grundsätzlich ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## M. Polle (20. November 2010)

[X] Ja, 64 Bit,

Anno 1602, Gothic 1+2 und Knights and Merchands, wobei das wohl kaum einer kennen dürfte


----------



## Reaping_Ant (20. November 2010)

[X] Ja, 64 Bit

Gothic 2 (Bei der Installation Original-CD nicht erkannt, das Spiel selbst läuft einwandfrei; ich finde CD-Checks während der Installation unverantwortlich, da sind Probleme doch vorprogrammiert)

Wheel of Time (Lag aber eher an der neueren DirectX-Version, mit einem Glide-Wrapper läuft es einwandfrei)


----------



## Sixxer (21. November 2010)

[x]64-Bit-Version
Will Rock sowie Serious Sam 1 Und Serious Sam- The second Encounter. Games starten nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. November 2010)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert

Meine Spiele liefen alle im Kompatibilitätsmodus sehr ansehnlich, darunter Worms2, Diablo, Siedler 2/3 usw. - nur die GANZ alten gingen nicht (TIE Fighter zum Beispiel) aber das war unter XP schon nicht mehr drin^^


----------



## Tanail (22. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Bei mir haben leider zwei geniale Spiele nicht funktioniert: Dungeon Keeper 1 + 2. Beide stürzen nach ein paar Missionen einfach ab


----------



## Heady978 (23. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

bei meinen eigenen Spielen eigentlich kaum, selbst X3 läuft super, aber Luxor 2 musste überredet werden und für 7 Wonders habe ich bis heute keine Lösung.


----------



## astrateam (23. November 2010)

W7 64 Bit 

und bekomme Cod 1 überhaupt nicht zum laufen... Leider...


----------



## Matschuk (24. November 2010)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Star Wars Empire at War - Forces of Corruption (>3,5GB Speicherproblem - gibt allerdings einen Community-Patch dazu)


----------



## non_believer (24. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Doom 3, Quake 4, The Book of Unwritten Tales 

Bei TBoUT habe ich eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben und am 07.01.10 folgende Antwort bekommen:

_*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Windows 7 wird offiziell noch nicht unterstützt. Versuchen Sie bitte einmal folgende 2 Ansätze.

1. Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellen Windows XP SP3
2. Deaktivieren Sie Testweise Ihre X-FI Soundkarte und nutzen Sie den Onboard Sound.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, das wir Ihnen keine Garantie auf Erfolg geben können.* _

Bis jetzt ist nichts passiert und der Patch 1.0.1 bringt auch nichts.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. November 2010)

Dirt läuft nicht und Fuel nur wenn ich "Virtuellen Speicher" nicht deaktiviert habe, was bei 12 GB Ram eigentlich logisch ist es abzuschalten

workaround funktionierte bei mir auch nicht


----------



## headcracker (25. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 32- und 64-Bit Version

Gothic 1&2 fällt mir da ein ... und ich glaube ANNO 1602 und Patrizier II haben auch Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Lamspringe93 (25. November 2010)

[x] Ja, bei Worms Wolrd Party 64-Bit Version Windows 7 Enterprise - Ich habe es nicht mit der 32-Bit Variante getestet, weil ich die nicht besitze.

MfG
Lamspringe93


----------



## i!!m@tic (25. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Transportgigant & The Movies + Add-On (auch wenn es noch nicht so alt ist)


----------



## FloTalon (25. November 2010)

Probleme mit:
Age of Empires 2
Jedi Knight 1 (Dark Forces 2) läuft nur bedingt durch Umgehung des 16bit Installers und MOD
GTA Vice City
NFS 3 Hot Pursuit (nach Umgehung des 16 bit Installers läuft es)


----------



## Progs-ID (26. November 2010)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2010)

[X] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Pffzzhh! (26. November 2010)

_[X] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

C&C Generäle (lief bei mir schon unter Vista nicht)
Dungeon Keeper 2 (nur mit sporadischen Abstürzen)
MDK2 (Steuerungsprobleme, Y Axe zu langsam)
Red Faction (Grafik: 8 MB Grafikspeicher benötigt ...lol)
Recoil
Startopia
Worms World Party (läuft aber auf Netbook mit Win7)

Da ich über 250 installierte Spiele auf der Platte habe, kann ich natürlich bei genug Interesse mal alle Spiele durchgehen, wobei ich natürlich die DOS Spiele auslasse, da 16 Bit Anwendungen ja leider nicht mehr unter 64 bit laufen ...
_


----------



## StefKram (26. November 2010)

Kann noch nicht viel schreiben, da ich bis jetzt nur einen kleinen Teil installiert und getestet habe unter Win 7 64-Bit. Bin erst vor ein paar Wochen umgestiegen.

Bin bis jetzt "nur" auf eine Problemkategorien gestossen, nämlich ältere Windowsspiele, die einen 16-Bit-Installer bzw. Setup haben, lassen sich eben deshalb nicht mehr installieren z. B. No One Lifes Forever, X-Wing Alliance und höchstwahrscheinlich auch alle andere älteren LucasArts-Spiele.

Lösung: Alternative Installer im Netz suchen, damit neues Iso erstellen, Problem man kann mit diesen offensichtlich nur im vorgegebenen Defaultpfad funktionsfähig installieren und nicht selbst den Ort wählen. Andere Spiele sind bei mir auf D:\ nicht C:\Programme (x64). Bei No One Lives Forever kann man einfach die Installation von XP weiterbenutzen. Braucht nicht neu installiert zu werden. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man Spiele nicht auf der Systempartition hat. X-Wing Alliance hatte ich leider nicht unter Win XP installiert gehabt. Könnte evtl. auch so wie Nolf weiterverwendet werden können.

Wenn die Spiele erst mal installiert sind laufen sie! Gut für X-Wing Alliance brauchte ich noch einen Patch für Anti-Aliasing, da es sonst Grafikfehler im Spiel selbst gab. Jetzt ist nur noch das Ingame-Menü bunt, werde mal den Explorertrick probieren.


----------



## craiziks (27. November 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit

kann diablo 1 und 2 nur mit merkwürdigen farben spielen. Unter Vista war das noch möglich.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2010)

[X] Ja, C&C Generals (32- und 64Bit)


----------



## dirtyoetker (27. November 2010)

[X] _Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

z.B. Anno 1602, Jedi Knight K.O.T.O.R. 2....
_


----------



## RoX1337 (27. November 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Win7 Ulti
C&C Zero Hour


----------



## flashdanc3 (28. November 2010)

craiziks schrieb:


> [x] Ja, 64 Bit
> 
> kann diablo 1 und 2 nur mit merkwürdigen farben spielen. Unter Vista war das noch möglich.




same here.

starcraft 1 läuft zwar,aber ist unspielbar.alle farben sind "umgekehrt"...man kann fast nix erkennen.

sonst hatte ich bisher aber keine probs mit win7,habe aber auch nicht viele der "alten" games getestet


----------



## Eiche (28. November 2010)

optico schrieb:


> Dungeon Keeper 2
> 
> so richtig gibts da wohl keine Lösung :/


läuft unter winx64  nur Hardware Beschleunigung abschalten Mission treffen dann gehts


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. November 2010)

Clash, Jedi (ach gott welcher Teil war das gleich nochmal?)
Star Wars Empire at War Erweiterung, die läuft komischerweise nur mit bis zu 2gb ram?!?


----------



## Jan565 (29. November 2010)

[X] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Stunts, Oni, MGS1/2 

sonst fallen mir keine Spiele ein im Moment, könnten aber noch nen paar mehr sein.
Die Games laufen seit Vista nicht mehr, egal ob x86 oder x64. Spiele wie FF7 und 8 laufen wunderbar unter x86 und x64.


----------



## Dan23 (30. November 2010)

[X] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Ja, z.B. die Prince of Persia Trilogie von 2004/05, läuft entweder total lahm oder man hat Probleme mit den Graka-Treibern.
Wäre gut wenn es hier online ein paar Anleitungen geben würde mit denen man die Spiele zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (30. November 2010)

Call of Duty 1 + 2, Vietcong, Alien vs. Predator 1, Doom 3...

Windows 7 64 Bit

Aber nicht weiter schlimm, für solche Fälle habe ich das alte XP noch zusätzlich installiert.
Hat mir auch schon bei F1 2010 und Cod 7 geholfen, da Win 7 nur einen Kern erkannt hat. Das Problem ist aber mittlerweile behoben.


----------



## beercarrier (1. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

bin ein wirtschaftssim fan, das groß dieser sims kam zu dos zeiten. dos-box sei dank gehen sie, alles andere war einfacher lösbar


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja, bei meinem 64-Bit-Windows machen ausgerechnet die Thief-Spiele Probleme, speziell die Zwischensequenzen. Andere alte Spiele habe ich bisher nicht mehr installiert, dafür fehlte einfach die Zeit bisher. : /


----------



## Masochist (2. Dezember 2010)

Würd gern ma wieder "Carmageddon II" spielen, aber wenn mans überhaupt mal irgendwie im Kompatibilitätsmodus zum laufen bekommt dann meist mit irgendwelchen Grafik-, Sound- oder HUD-/Eingabefehlern. Damals gabs für WinXP schon ein Patch damit es läuft, aber für Win7/Vista hab ich noch nix gesehn.
Vieleicht könnt ihr mal einen Weg beschreiben wie man allgemein solche sehr alten Spiele auf Win7x64 zum laufen bekommt.
Hab auch noch ein altes Pinball-Spiel das damals unter DOS lief. Aber selbst mit irgendwelchen DOS-Box-Emulationen hab ichs noch nich hinbekommen, das man es ohne massive Grafikfehler starten kann. Gibts dafür vielleicht auch irgendwelche Tipps? Man musste bei den spielen ja meistens irgendwelche Grafikkarten- und Soundkarten-Typen einstellen, aber woher weis man welcher da mit aktuellen Typen einigermaßen kompatibel ist. Wahrscheinlich gar keine mehr.


----------



## Tricky Niki (3. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

z.B Star Wars: Kotor, bei den ersten 1-3 Ladevorgänge stürtzt mein Catalyst ab, beim (2-)4 mal lädt das Game und läuft dann ohne Probleme...


----------



## Ein_Freund (3. Dezember 2010)

Gothic 2 probleme mit videos, waren vorhanden(z. B. nicht angezeit), aber richtige Einstellungen gefunden. Sudeki nicht geschafft zum installieren, Install Wizard hat einfach nicht weiter gearbeitet. Monkey Island 3 kommt bei der Installation die Fehlermeldung für 32-bit oder 64-bit irgendso ne ganz seltsame(steamspiele bis jetzt alle gefunzt). Ah Warcraft 2 nicht zu vergessen funktioniert doch Videos sind mid unerträglichen Farbfehlern gespränkelt.


----------



## freak094 (3. Dezember 2010)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## Ein_Freund (3. Dezember 2010)

M. Polle schrieb:


> [X] Ja, 64 Bit,
> 
> Anno 1602, Gothic 1+2 und Knights and Merchands, wobei das wohl kaum einer kennen dürfte


doch doch ich kenns super spiel verdammd da ha ich mir extra das spiel kopiert aber noch nicht gespielt auf win 7 brauch wohl doch ne win xp version (ich musste fürs installieren trotzdem schon die leseeigenschaften meines laufwerks ändern)


----------



## amdfreak (3. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja,64-Bit

Autobahn Raser IV
Trackmania Sunrise Extreme 
Transport Gigant
Mad tracks


----------



## grue (3. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Probleme mit Anno 1602, konnte sie aber lösen.


----------



## brauni_wrn (3. Dezember 2010)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## _chris_ (4. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Trackmania Sunrise, warum weis ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## SaxonyHK (4. Dezember 2010)

nein, noch nicht


----------



## ogakul93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
-Age of Empires II

Wenn Aero an ist, werden manche Farben falsch angezeigt.
-> Lösung explorer.exe während dem Spielen beenden oder Aero ausschalten.


----------



## PW1993 (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte mit Win7 Pro 64bit mit folgenden Spielen ein Problem:
-Schlacht um Mittelerde II (behoben)
-Empire Earth I (oft Game.Crash)
-Age of Empires 2 (Wasser,Gras und Bäumde mit roten Punkten, allerdinsg nicht immer...)

aber mit Aero aus funzt es bei mir meist nicht....


----------



## Wincenty (5. Dezember 2010)

[x] W7 64x ja mit Empire Earth und Erweiterung bei LAN-Party - Problem hab ich gelöst aber mit etwas was man nicht hier sehen will und Half Life 1! ungelöst auch bei XP das Spiel hängt sich komplett auf ohne Fehlermeldung in einem Luftschacht -.-


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. Dezember 2010)

[x] ja 64 bit:

- Master of Orion II (Install unmöglich)
- Dungeon Keeper 1 (auf Dos 16-bit basierend)
- Dungeon Keeper 2 (schlußendlich doch zum laufen gebracht aber mit enormen Aufwand - unter normalen Umständen nicht spielbar)
- Worms 1 (auf Dos 16-bit basierend)
- Worms 2 (Install unmöglich)
- Worms Armageddon (Install unmöglich)
- C&C Alarmstufe Rot 1 (auf Dos 16-bit basierend)
- C&C Tiberian Sun + Firestorm (läuft nicht stabil)
- Civ 2 (Install unmöglich)
- Half-Life 1 (läuft nicht stabil - CS 1.6 hingegen schon)


----------



## Jerlin (6. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

hätte da noch XIII zu bieten, es scheiterte schon an der Installation, wollte sich immer deinstallieren, obwohl es nicht mal installiert war ...


----------



## da brew (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, 32bit: Railroad Tycoon 3


----------



## PunkPuster (6. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

-Schlacht um Mittelerde II + Addon (Probleme mit options.ini)
-CS 1.6 (Audioprobleme)
-NfS 4 Brennender Asphalt (Geht gar nicht, Installieren unmöglich)
-Worms Armageddon (Grafikbugs + LAN-Modus automatische Aufgabe des    eigene Teams)
-Battlefield 1942 (Grafikbugs + Probleme beim Speichern)
-Trackmania Nations 4 Ever (Installieren unmöglich)


----------



## streega (7. Dezember 2010)

... bisher nicht, einzig Aquamark macht bei mir Probleme.


----------



## Homoioteleuton (7. Dezember 2010)

[x] nein

selbst Thandor hab ich unter win 7 64 zum laufen bekommen


----------



## mesumcity (8. Dezember 2010)

Fifa 10 (64 Bit)
Machte ständig Probleme im Multiplayer...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Dezember 2010)

Unter 64bit

C&C Generals startet je nach Rechnerconfig nicht. Bisher erkannt:
- Mit NVidia GraKa startet Generals
- mit ATI HD5870 startete es nicht
- mit X48-Chipsatz startet es auch mit ATI-GraKa
- mit RD790FX nicht, außer mit NVidia GraKa

Soll das einer verstehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yutshi (8. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Max Payn 2 bekomme ich einfach nicht gestartet. Probiert habe ich ALLE Windows 7 64bit-Versionen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört, da das Spiel startet, aber CoD 2 lässt sich unter W7 x64 nicht mehr patchen auf 1.3, bei mir. Musste son zusammengebastelten Patch nehmen!


----------



## Julianus2008 (9. Dezember 2010)

Desperados 2 wollte nicht mehr starten


----------



## Windows 7 (9. Dezember 2010)

nein aber das thema interessiert mich


----------



## h_tobi (9. Dezember 2010)

[X] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert

Ich habe noch immer Vista in der 32 + 64 bit Version und bisher keine Probleme mit meinen Spielen.
Irgendwann werde ich evtl. umsteigen, dann wären die Infos schon interessant.


----------



## EL Ultra (10. Dezember 2010)

[X] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit RC

geht alles was ich versucht habe:
Counterstrike Source
Fallout 3
CoD MW
Dead Rising 2
Blur
Battlefield BC2
Doom3
Fifa 10
Formel 1 2010
Just Cause
Kane &Lynch 1&2
Mirrors Edge
Stalker
selbst das ältere Serious Sam
Streetfighter Trackmania
alle NFS teile 

also so weit ich weiß Rennspiele u Egoshooter np 
strategie kp 

wenn in der RC version läuft wirds in der voll wohl auch hinhauen.


----------



## christian150488 (10. Dezember 2010)

ich wollte mal wieder c&c alarmstufe rot spielen habs aber zum verrecken net zum laufen bekommen


----------



## Eisbear (10. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja, 64 Bit
American Conquest  Man muss jedes mal die explorer.exe kicken, weil das Spiel mit den Styles nicht klar kommt!


----------



## Stricherstrich (10. Dezember 2010)

Hab 32bit gemacht aber wollte 64 bit ankreuzen 
Na egal aufjedenfall läuft Fahrenheit auf Win7/Vista nur auf 32Bit.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> [x] Ja, 64 Bit
> 
> KotoR läuft mal und mal nicht. Abgesehen davon geht aber alles perfekt.



[x] Ja, 64 Bit

Selbes gilt übrigens für den Nachfolger: Die Trainingsmission kann man eigentlich problemlos spielen, die Peragus Mine auch noch aber dann geht nix mehr


----------



## Jes (12. Dezember 2010)

Starcraft + Freelancer....


----------



## Mischk@ (13. Dezember 2010)

( X ) Ja, Nuclearball.
Der Grafikkartentreiber ( Geforce 9800GT ) von Win7 ist nicht kopatibel mit dem Spiel.
Jahrelang unter XP keine schwierigkeiten gehabt.
Windows eigene Virtuelle Maschine bringt es zwar zum laufen, aber als Diashow wollte ich es doch nicht mehr spielen...


----------



## Hasamaatlas (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)


Frontschweine ging nicht.


----------



## Biker49 (14. Dezember 2010)

X Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert

Bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen, der dann unter Win 7 laufen soll.
Und da wirds schon interessant, da ich gelegentlich schon mal nen alten Shooter, oder Rennspiel aus der Schublade hole.


----------



## Lumix (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

bekomme Silent Hunter III nicht zum laufen.

Age of Empire, Siedler 2, Command&Conquer I+II, Serious Sam I+II und Unreal Tournamend laufen bei mir einwandfrei.

Mit selbst erstellten .bat Dateien laufen die älteren Spiele.

z.B. C&C 1



> taskkill /IM explorer.exe /F
> cd "C:\Program Files (x86)\EA Games\Command & Conquer Die ersten 10 Jahre\Command & Conquer(tm)\"
> start CuC95.EXE
> pause
> start explorer.exe



lg


----------



## Tobias-F (17. Dezember 2010)

Älteres Worms lief unter Win 7 64 Bit nicht.


----------



## max00 (18. Dezember 2010)

_[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Weiß aber nicht mehr, bei welchen Spielen ich die Probleme hatte - aber da waren sie auf jeden Fall!

_


----------



## H8XXX (21. Dezember 2010)

_[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Dirt 1 - wollte einfach nicht starten.

GTA 4 - und der gefühlte Kopfschussmechanismus, machten mir mehr Probleme als unter Vista x64 - SEHR seltsam.
_


----------



## Seven (21. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Call of DUty 1 und das Add-On wollten sich nicht zum starten überreden lassen.
Sonst lief bis jetzt alles. Selbst Worms 2, obwohl das Spiel offiziell nicht mal Windows XP unterstützt.


----------



## ich558 (21. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Gothic 2 war ne echte Herausforderung zu installieren aber jetzt rennts wie zu XP Zeiten


----------



## Eddy83 (22. Dezember 2010)

[x] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Ich 15 (22. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)
bei folgenden spielen:
trackmania sunrise 
star wars battelfront 2
gta sa
driver 4


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Turok 2 lief nicht, braucht wohl ne alte GraKa, läuft derzeit auf meinem Nostalgierechner (P3-533, 256 SD-RAM, 160GB HD,  Kyro 2 64MB, WINxpHome)

Ich hoffe noch auf ein Remake von Turok 2


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2010)

Zum Beispiel "Sudeki" und "Cold Zero" hab ich auf 7 x64 noch nicht zum laufen gekriegt.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (26. Dezember 2010)

[x] ja , Probleme bei 64 Bit Version
AoE III
ich hjabe beide erweiterungen installiert, kann aber entweder asian dynasties oder war chhifs spielen, nicht aber beide zusammen, as bei xp noch wunderbar funktioniert hat.


----------



## Yutshi (27. Dezember 2010)

[x] ja , Probleme bei 64 Bit Version

Nun will bei mir selbst Mafi (1) seinen Dienst nicht verrichten.


----------



## Black Goblin (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Gothic 2 und Port Royale 2 laufen nicht unter Win7.


----------



## Aggro94 (28. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Startopia


----------



## kaisper (29. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen) 

ältere CnC-Teile funktionieren zwar per Kompalibitätsmodus, jedoch lassen sie sich nicht LAN spielen weil WIN7 den entsprechenden Netzwrk Codec nicht mehr unterstüzt


----------



## ZeroKey (1. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit)

Wie schon oft gesagt ältere C&C teile z.B. Alarmstufe Rot 2. Probleme gibt ebenfalls bei Counter-Strike 1.6, lässt sich meistens nicht installieren. Viele Steamless games, sprich gecrackte laufen nicht unter 64-Bit.


----------



## IceMatrix (2. Januar 2011)

Die alten Versionen von Rollercoaster Tycoon machen Probleme.


----------



## blaidd (2. Januar 2011)

craiziks schrieb:


> [x] Ja, 64 Bit
> 
> kann diablo 1 und 2 nur mit merkwürdigen farben spielen. Unter Vista war das noch möglich.






flashdanc3 schrieb:


> same here.
> 
> starcraft 1 läuft zwar,aber ist unspielbar.alle farben sind "umgekehrt"...man kann fast nix erkennen.
> 
> sonst hatte ich bisher aber keine probs mit win7,habe aber auch nicht viele der "alten" games getestet




Per Taskmanager die "Explorer.exe" beenden. Zumindest bei Diablo 1 funktioniert das. 

_[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_

Mit einigem Rumprobieren habe ich eigentlich fast alles zum Laufen gebracht. Was bei mir aber nicht funktioniert ist:

MechWarrior 3 - üble Grafikfehler
Spiele mit der Nocture-Engine, also Nocturne, und die 3 Blair Witch Spiele. Starten entweder gar nicht, oder laufen in Zeitlupe.


----------



## DomeBMX90 (2. Januar 2011)

Ja hatte Probleme. Soll mal einer Track Mania oder
Track Mania Sunrise auf nem 64-Bit Win 7 zu laufen bringen. Starforce- Kopierschutz sei dank! 
Von Deep Silver und Nadeo werd ich sicher nie mehr eine Spiel kaufen.
Zu schlechter Support und keine Patches für ältere Games. Sorry!


----------



## ROG_Rikko (2. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja WIN7 64Bit

Command & Conquer Generals (+ Zero Hour) 

Leider starten die nicht mal im Kompatiblitätsmodus.
Bleiben ewigst stehen und passiert nichts mehr <.<

Jemand ne Lösung dafür ? Als alter C&C Fanboi   würd ich die super gerne wieder mal im LAN zocken.

merci all


----------



## X-eLent (3. Januar 2011)

[x]Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

jetzt vor kurzem noch ausprobiert, weil einfach genial (gewesen)

C&C 1
C&C 2


----------



## hardwarespider (3. Januar 2011)

Worms 4 Mayhem läuft nichtmal unter Vista, geschweigedenn 7.


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja 64-Bit-Version

Spiel: Batman - Arkham Asylum

Läuft jetzt aber!


----------



## Sok4R (4. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

sehr vieles was auf DirectDraw setzt:
- Age of Empires 1
- Pharao
- Zeus
- Der erste Kaiser
- StarCraft
bislang keine Lösung, Problem sind immer Freezes: nach einer Weile (schwankt je nach Spiel, Pharao/Der erste Kaiser/StarCraft nach 2-5min, Zeus nach ~15min, Age of Empires hat schonmal ne halbe Stunden durchgehalten, aber auch schon früher). Ich muss dann meinen Rechner manuell neu startet, er reagiert überhaupt nichtmehr. Habs auch auf meinem Notebook probiert, dort die selben Probleme mit abweichenden Zeiten (StarCraft hält da z.b. länger durch, Freezed aber auch nach spätestens einer Stunde)
auf VM mit Win98 oder XP ausweichen hat nur teilweise funktioniert, bei StarCraft ist der Inputlag einfach gigantisch, sowohl mit VMWare Workstation 6.5 als auch Virtual Box.

Nachtrag: Ich hab gestern die neue PCGH bekommen und natürlich gleich den Artikel zu alten Spielen unter Win7 gelesen (der für mich mit abstand interessanteste, darüber bin ich auch hier gelandet). Ich hab das Microsoft Application Compatability Toolkit ausprobiert und StarCraft mit "ForceDirectDrawEmulation" gestartet, aber ohne Erfolg, das Spiel freezed genauso wie vorher. Einziger Unterschied: Die Farben im Menü passen jetzt, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich wollte noch die Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktivieren, aber das geht nicht, da der dazugehörige Schalter (Systemsteuerung->ANzeige->Anzeigeeinstellungen->Erweiterte Einstellungen->Problembehandlung-> [Einstellungen ändern]) ausgegraut ist und sich nicht anklicken lässt. Ich hab den neusten offiziellen Nvidia Treiber für meine GTS250, wenn jemand Abhilfe weis -> bitte PM.


----------



## Jumpass (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, Holiday Island


----------



## Deimos (6. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Worms World Party) 

Wollten im Suff zu viert eine Runde spielen  Hat dann aber leider nicht geklappt.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Dan23 (6. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Aktuell bekomme ich auf Win 7 x64 Manhunt nicht richtig zum laufen, es gibt zwar einen inoffiziellen Patch aber damit läuft das Spiel auch nicht korrekt, man kommt über die ersten paar minuten im Tutorial-Level nicht hinaus da sich die Türen nicht öffnen und wenn man in die nähe der Painkiller kommt, stürzt das Spiel ab. Wenn jemand weiss wie man das Spiel korrekt zum laufen bekommt, einfach kurze PM schicken.


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Januar 2011)

Halo und Halo 2

in Win 7 64Bit


----------



## Azurfuchs (8. Januar 2011)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert 

Bin im Moment ganz gut versorgt, direkt Probleme hatte ich aber nicht.
Sicher hier und da mal eine Kleinigkeit, welche sich aber durch Admin-Rechte oder Kompatiblitätsmodi beheben ließen.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2011)

[x] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht 

Ich hab Windows Vista 64 bit und bleibe auch dabei.


----------



## narutogt (8. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Die Magix Teile => eJay. Fast egal, welche ich ausprobiere, selbst wenn man die ersten Hürden nimmt, ist spätestens bei der Soundausgabe Feierabend.


----------



## besserwisser18 (8. Januar 2011)

Bei Spielen zwar nicht aber bei anderen alten programmen (32 und 64 bit), z.B. einem uralten corel draw, jedesmal bei einem klick hat sich ein hilfefenster geöffnet


----------



## Frostbite (9. Januar 2011)

Battlefield 1942 / Desert Combat macht unter Windows 7 die gleichen Probleme wie unter Vista. Regelmäßige Abstürze beim Versuch einem Spiel beizutreten.

Na ja, meistens funktionierts nach ein paar Versuchen...


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, x64. Need for Speed 3 HP lässt sich nicht installieren.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja BF 2142 wollte nicht starten!


----------



## NanoWorld (15. Januar 2011)

Ja, x64 Grid Stürzt immer ab so jedes 2-3 Rennen.


----------



## Rookie7 (17. Januar 2011)

jap Empire Earth 1, original, läuft aus iwelchen Gründen nit, ka wieso -.-


----------



## dereinzug (17. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja (64-Bit Version)


Splinter Cell Double Agent macht bei mir Probleme.

Entweder wars bereits die Installation, die nicht ging oder es lässt sich nach der Installation nicht mehr starten.
Das weiß ich leider nicht mehr so genau.

ciao Tom


----------



## BaronSengir (19. Januar 2011)

Das erstemal mit Schlacht um MIttelerde 2 Probleme gehabt. Das ist aber mittlerweile gelöst und läuft ohne Beanstandung. Aber hin und wieder kommt dann doch mal ein Spiel dazwischen das Probleme macht. Meist sind die aber so alt das sie eh nur in der Dosbox laufen. Es kommen aber auch alte Spiele vor denen das BS völlig schnuppe zu sein scheint. Im großen und ganzen bleibt aber nur ein Spiel übrig das immernoch Probleme macht und auf 64 bit win7 unspielbar ist. Und das ist leider Sacred 2. Würde das so gerne mal beenden. Aber nur dafür nochmal XP installieren ist dann doch etwas viel verlangt.


----------



## byte1981 (19. Januar 2011)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert

Hatte bisher keine Probs unter Win7 (64bit) aber hab auch momentan keine älteren Games gespielt
da soll es ja (in bezug auf die 64bit Versionen) zu Problemen kommen.

Hatte damals unter 64bit Probleme mit AQUANOX 2 , lief einfach nicht.


----------



## KennyKiller (20. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Fallout 2 ist weder auf Vista noch auf Win 7 spielbar. Das Spiel meldet dass zu wenig Grafikspeicher verfügbar ist.

Sim City 4 bekomm ich zwar zum laufen, allerdings mit vielen Abstürzen mal alle 1-3h(auch unter Vista).

Sonst bekomm ich eigentlich echt alles zum Laufen sogar das gute alte HL1


----------



## snake22 (23. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja (64-Bit Version)

Bei Worms Armegeddon und World Party hatte ich irgendwie echt keine Chance, Tipps aus dem Internet haben nicht geholfen. Seit es Worms Reloaded gibt, stört mich das aber nicht mehr so sehr ^^

Cossacks Back to War läuft bei mir nur Grafikfehlerfrei, wenn ich mittels einer BAT-Datei starte, die vor dem Spielstart den Explorer killt und danach wieder neu startet.

War sicher anderes auch, weiß aber nicht mehr so genau, Steam-Spiele laufen auf jeden Fall alle problemlos.


----------



## mr.hellgate (23. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja (Vista/7 64-Bit-Version)

Also:
Star Wars Republic Commando 
(lässt sich nicht installieren)

Star Wars Jedi Academy 
(startet nicht)

Fahrenheit 
(lässt sich nicht installieren. Im Internet gab es dann eine gecrackte Version mit welche leicht verändert wurde so das sie unter Vista und 7 installier und startbar ist. Schon verrückt das man für ein gekauftes Spiel auf inoffiziele Versionen angewiesen ist. . .)

Splinter Cell (1) 
(der Mauszeiger verschwindet im Startmenü. Man kann zwar immernoch mit der Maus bedienen (und MUSS) aber man sieht nie wo die maus ist (außer ein button blinkt auf = die maus befindet sich hier)

An den Rest erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Ansonsten gibt es dann natürlich noch Treiberprobleme zu genüge (mein Lenkrad lässt sich immernoch nicht auf Vista oder 7 nutzen, die X-Fi Soundkarte ist auf Community Pakete angewiesen damit sie halbwegs vernünftig unter Vista oder 7 läuft, etc.)

 aber trotzdem, alles ist besser als eine Konsole!!!!

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## blublakecks (28. Januar 2011)

[x] bin am Thema interessiert.


----------



## FrappTheHell (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte große Probleme mit Anno 1602 unter meinem windows 7 64bit Betriebsystem. Das Spiel konnte ich zwar spielen, nur waren alle Farben völlig anders.....ich sag nur Augenkrebs^^.....habe bis jetzt leider keine Lösung gefunden, dabei würde ich das Spiel so gerne mal wieder anzocken.


----------



## esszett (2. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

TimeShift
FrontLines - Fuel of War

Habe zwar beide Spiele günstig erstanden, konnte sie aber noch nie spielen (und ausgepackt gibt es kein Rückgaberecht ). 

Zumindest bei Timeshift kann ich mich entsinnen, dass es bereits bei der Installation abbrach - da hilft dann auch kein Patch. Meine damalige Recherche ergab: bekanntes Problem, keine Lösung. Wenn es doch eine geben sollte, wäre ich froh...


----------



## Nurgle (2. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe probleme mit giants citizen kabuto, mit schlacht um mittelerde und Total War Shogun wobei Shogun eigentlich läuft er kommt blos mit der Bildwiederholfreqenz warscheinlich nicht klar das game flakkert andauernd. 
Ansonsten hab ich schon Warcraft 2 und Dungeon Keepers 2 zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. Februar 2011)

JA - habe selbst die 64-bit Pro Version von Win7 und ich habe probleme mit folgenden spielen:

KOTOR I und II (würde ich vor allem gerne mal wieder spielen *heul*)

Call of Duty I (wollte letzt einfach irgendeinen shooter spielen und was ist: puste kuchen)

No one lives forever I und II + Contract JACK (fällt ja alles unter NOLF)

Jedi Knight III - Jedi Academy (keine fehlermeldung, nix - geht wohl einfach net 

diablo II mit lord of destruction

...(könnte noch mehr aufzählen)

mfg LAX
ps: und ja habe COMPATIBILITÄTS-VERARSCHE-MODUS an gemacht (microsoft hat den entweder: schlampig programmiert oder er funktioniert trotzdem nicht gescheit!)


----------



## littledevil85ds (9. Februar 2011)

Ich habe Probleme mit Theme Hospital und Dungeon Keeper. Sowohl mit 32 und 64 Bit.


----------



## Der Stuhl (9. Februar 2011)

Ja [x] trackmania sunrise

Bei mir läuft es leider nicht mehr 
Kann man leider nichts machen.
Es ist so ein verdammt geiles Spiel 

Alle kompatibelitäts modis usw ausprobiert und leider kein Erfolg 

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## locator (10. Februar 2011)

Empire Earth


----------



## SanderX (11. Februar 2011)

Habe am meisten Probleme mit älteren Anwendungen z.B. Nero 6, Acrobat Pro 5, Designer 9 etc. aber weniger mit Spielen (ja ich weiß uralte Programme, aber z.B. Designer hat einmal € 700 gekostet und es gibt da keinen respektablen Nachfolger), Auffällig ist aber das Win7 mit 64Bit eine höhere Kompatibiliät bei mir aufweist, als mit Vista 64Bit. Ein kleiner Erfolg zumindest...


----------



## Deni (12. Februar 2011)

Medal of Honor Allied Assault läuft nicht spielbar auf Win 7 64 da die Maus eine Art Dead-Zone hat


----------



## Deni (12. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> JA - habe selbst die 64-bit Pro Version von Win7 und ich habe probleme mit folgenden spielen:
> 
> KOTOR I und II (würde ich vor allem gerne mal wieder spielen *heul*)
> 
> ...





Diablo 2 läuft einwandfrei auf Win 7 64. Ich glaube man musste den Grafikmodus manuell nach der installation nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Wenn du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte hast kannst du auch um bessere Performance zu bekommen den Glide-Wrapper nutzen


----------



## Laivindil (14. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Spellforce 1
Spellforce 2 (Bluescreen dank Kopierschutz)


----------



## herthabsc21 (14. Februar 2011)

Alle weis ick nicht mehr aber anno 16 ,Stronghold 1 ,Boong Fussballmanager,BundesligaManager X ,Port Royal1 und 2 !


----------



## nonamehero95 (15. Februar 2011)

hab 64bit homeprem

probleme mit :
schlacht um mittelerde
Gothic 1


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Februar 2011)

_[x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version_

Mien schönes Sacred 2: Fallen Angel mit allen aktuellen Patches ist einfach total fehlerhaft unter Windows 7 64Bit. Bei WIndows Vista hatte ich wenig Probleme.


----------



## bernieserver (16. Februar 2011)

Ja Ich. Alarmstufe Rot 1 im Netzwerk, da kein IPX mehr unter Win 7 verfügbar ist.
COM Port Simulation ist so laggy für den Gast, dass es keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Warbitch (17. Februar 2011)

Ja (win7 64Bit)

Bei Infernal, spiel konnte nicht Orginal CD erkennen und kopierschutz hat blockiert.

Hab es mit einem NoCD patch behoben, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt kein update des Kopierschutztreibers gab.


----------



## Schattenschritt (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Nein, das Thema interessiert mich nicht (wirklich) 

lg,


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (26. Februar 2011)

ja, Alarm für Cobra 11, andere ältere Spiele noch nicht getestet


----------



## FastJack25 (27. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Hatte Probleme mit Mass Effect 1 über Steam, wollte nicht starten.... Das Problem konnte dann aber über das ausführen mit Admin-Rechten behoben werden.


----------



## TR 0512 (27. Februar 2011)

[X] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

King Kong wollte nicht starten und hab's irgendwann aufgegeben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. März 2011)

Ja, eins meiner ersten Computerspiele will nicht mehr und zwar Croc 

Aber immerhin läuft es unter XP und unterstützt Softwarerendering, also sollte ein virtueller PC Abhilfe schaffen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2011)

Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
Act of War ( egal mit oder ohne addon) bei x86 lief es.
Lösung das Spiel verträgt keine 4GB RAM
Ja (64-Bit-Version und x86, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
LOTR mit Updates will nicht.


----------



## notobiwan (7. März 2011)

-Ja (32-Bit-Version)

Star Wars Battlefront II - damit hatte ich schon unter Vista Probleme und es war immer das gleiche. Spiel installiert, gestartet, aber sobald man eine Runde starten wollte, egal ob Instant Action oder Multiplayer, kam man ohne weiteres zurück zum Desktop und das Spiel verschwand. Seltsamerweise ging es damals, nachdem ich es auf einem Laptop installiert hatte (bereits die dritte Installation), aber auch nur darauf und daher mit grottenschlechter Performance. Unter XP gab es nie Probleme, aber ich hatte nur Vista und jetzt eben Win7.
Battlefront I hingegen läuft immer noch einwandfrei auf jedem PC.


----------



## Nuklon (7. März 2011)

Master of Orion 2 und diverse andere alte Schinken


----------



## Kain_78 (8. März 2011)

Hi!

Ist mir nicht so wichtig...
da ich sowohl windows xp als auch windows 7 64bit als dual-betriebsystem auf einem rechner habe ,habe ich in der beziehung keine probleme...
hab am bootanfang die wahl welches windows ich nutzen will...


----------



## amdfreak (8. März 2011)

Mercedes Benz World Racing kan nicht richtig speichern
Böse Nachbarn 2 startet nicht
Autobahn Raser IV und Destruction Madness starten nicht
Bei Der Herr der Ringe : Schlacht um Mittelerde II muss man zusätzliche Ordner einrichten, die das Setup-Programm nicht kopiert
American Conquest wird farblich falsch dargestellt, man muss den Explorer beenden

Ich benutze W7 x64, hab aber Gott sei Dank noch ne Partition mit XP


----------



## raytek (9. März 2011)

Commandos - Hinter feindlichen Linien, Commandos - Im Auftrag der Ehre, C&C Tiberiumkonflikt (erster Teil der Reihe)...keine Chance, das unter Win7 64bit zum Laufen zu bekommen......

btw, habe mir wegen diesen Spieleschätzchen extra einen Win98 SE-Retro-Rechner zusammengestellt, ein Sockel A (462) System (Athlon 800 MHz, 256 MB RAM, Riva TNT2 64 MB; Soundblaster16) und die Games laufen ohne Probleme...imho die leichteste Möglichkeit, die alten Spiele zum Laufen zu bekommen, wenn "alte" Bauteile zur Verfügung stehen...bei mir kein Problem, denn ich stelle (und baue) für meine Verwandtschaft und gute Freunde regelmäßig neue Rechner zusammen und da kommt meist dann bei Übergabe des neuen Systems der Spruch: "Und was mache ich jetzt mit meinem alten Rechner, nimm ihn doch einfach mit, du weißt doch, wie man sowas entsorgt..." Und so komme ich an die meisten der älteren Bauteile......


----------



## Capoeirista (9. März 2011)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert.


----------



## Gamer1970 (10. März 2011)

[x] Ja, 32-Bit-Spiel

Star Trek Armada


----------



## juhu1949 (10. März 2011)

[x] 64bit

Spellforce I mit Erweiterungen
Paragon
Bei beiden Kopierschutztreiber, auch der Kompatiblitäts Modus als Administrator aus geführt brachte keinen Erfolg.
Besitze noch ein paar andere, muss ich aber erst noch testen.

mfg *juhu1949*


----------



## kadda67 (10. März 2011)

Bleifuss. Läuft einfach nicht auf Windows 7.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (11. März 2011)

hab versucht resident evil 1 zu spielen aber mit win7 64bit geht das net hat da jemand ein tip?
das spiel hat win95 voraussetzung! möchte es aber auf mein neuen pc spielen da ich das resident evil 1 so gerne wieder spielen möchte frag ich euch was kann man tun mits läuft? ich weis win95 zeiten schon lange her aber möchte so gerne resident evil 1 wieder spielen!


----------



## zyntex (12. März 2011)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## MidwayCV41 (14. März 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Silent Hunter 3. Wollten wir letzte Woche spontan auf einer Lan Party zocken. Allerdings klappte das nicht auf Anhieb. Im Netz gibt es aber gute Anleitungen, wie man es unter Win7 64 Bit zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## Priko (14. März 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Ich hatte unter anderem Probleme mit Dungeon Keeper II..


----------



## Kraizee (15. März 2011)

Als ich vorletzte Woche das ServicePack für win7 x64 installiert hatte, konnte ich u.A. Dungeons und Stronghold Kingdoms (beides topaktuelle Titel) nicht mehr starten 

Da half auch nur ne Deinstallation von SP - die zum Glück von Microsoft angeboten. Jetzt erstmal wieder ohne, bis ich neuen Test wage.

Abgesehen davon, liefen auch olle Kamellen ohne große Probleme.


----------



## juergen28 (18. März 2011)

[X] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert.


----------



## PaTHoS (19. März 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Komischerweise mit einem nicht so altem Titel: FEAR 2 hat unter Win 7 keinen Ton, so dass ich unter XP zocken musste.


----------



## seltsam (19. März 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Battlefield 2142 hat die Installation verweigert,als ich von Vista 32 bit auf win 7 64 bit umgestiegen bin.
Sogar mit der Fehlermeldung das es daran gelegen hat.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. März 2011)

also bisher unter win7 x64 keine probleme.
auch nicht bei spielen, die hier schon genannt wurden:

diablo 2
battlefield 2
duke nukem 3d (allerdings spiele ich mit HDR-pack und eduke32, also recht schöner grafik )


----------



## sinthor4s (23. März 2011)

Fahrenheit lies sich nicht installieren und bei Diablo (1) muss man die explorer.exe abschießen
um fehlerfrei spielen zu können


----------



## ashura hades (24. März 2011)

Für so etwas hat man doch einen Retrorechner mit einem Retrobetriebssystem. Bau mir gerade einen auf Basis eines Athlon MP Systems, somit ist das Thema alte Spiele unter Win7 kein Thema für mich.


----------



## jahsera (25. März 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)
Flight Simulator X professional, SP2


----------



## Tizian (26. März 2011)

Sacred 2


----------



## MadMilo (26. März 2011)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Call of Duty 2
Beim Autorun der CD gibts ´ne Fehlermeldung, _"Nicht in Bibliothek"_ oder so (Setup.exe musste man direkt ausführen).
Des Weiteren gibts auch noch manchmal das Problem, dass sich das Spiel ohne eingestecktem Mikrofon nicht starten lässt.


----------



## Domkat (27. März 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> Aber bisher kein Problem das man nicht lösen konnte.
> 
> Das letzte war z.b. C&C Generäle.


 
Ich habs bisher immer noch geschafft diese probleme zu lösen, C&C Generäle und das Addon laufen bei mir gut, nur auf riesen Karten mit 8 Spieler ruckelts


----------



## BabaYaga (1. April 2011)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema....

Zocke viele alte Sachen.
Seblst Doom, Quake und so Zeuch. 
Läuft aber alles perfekt über Steam bzw. die Dosbox auf Win7 x64.
Mir kam eigentlich noch kein Schinken unter der wirklich Probleme gemacht hätte.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. April 2011)

Einmal mit Neverwinter Nights 1 Probleme gehabt,konnte per Google gelöst werden.Ansonsten läuft alles was ich bis jetzt installiert hatte,auch einige ältere Titel liefen ohne Probleme zu machen.z.b TES Morrowind oder Dawn of War 1.


----------



## Q _ (6. April 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Star Wars: Empire @ War Forces of Corruption 
Lässt sich auf auf Vista und 7 nicht starten, es gibt aber einen inoffiziellen Patch im WWW, der das Problem behebt.


----------



## grensen (6. April 2011)

bin auch sehr an einem professionellen artikel interessiert. 

performence technisch fällt der unterschied vor allem in black ops auf, teils hat man mit nem 775 system und xp 32bit doppelt so viele fps als wie mit win7 64bit.
das schlimme ist, ich kenne 5 betroffene, die das getestet haben.


----------



## Slider63 (8. April 2011)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema....

Ich habe generell keine Probs mit meinen Games, auch den älteren nicht. Obwohl ich seit Windows Vista nur x64 Version installiert habe. Ein gut gemachter Artikel über Problemfälle und deren Beseitigung wäre aber trotzdem lesenswert.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (8. April 2011)

[x] ja (64-bit)
Sid Meier's Civilisation IV
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass es zerkratzt ist.


----------



## MaC87 (10. April 2011)

[X] Ja

DARKSTAR ONE


----------



## klefreak (10. April 2011)

Comand and Conquer  DIE ersten 10 Jahre

Kein RA95
Kein Generäle ,...


----------



## latinoramon (11. April 2011)

Windows 7 x64 incl. SP!

funktioniert nicht:

The Club
Act of War - High Treason (incl aktuellster Patch)
Act of War - Direct Action (incl aktuellster Patch)
Break It
Tomb Raider III (teilweise)
Oddworld Inhabitants (teilweise)
Goldgun (91- Laufzeitfehler)



wird noch aktual. wenn ich was finde..... (das meiste funktionert aber)
(The Club würde ich gerne nochmal spielen......)


----------



## cyco99 (12. April 2011)

Crysis stürzte in der DirectX 10 Variante unter Windows7 64bit beim Endkampf auf dem Flugzeugträger ab.


----------



## lu89 (13. April 2011)

The Need for Speed II geht nicht unter Win 7 x64.


----------



## paxpl (17. April 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

- Comand an Conqer 1 (hatte da mal wieder lust drauf da geht aber garnix, läuft glaub sogar noch im DOS ^^)

- Alarstufe Rot 2 ging glaub auch net!!!!


----------



## thor1757 (17. April 2011)

[X]Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## Prollinga (18. April 2011)

Ja, Windows Vista 64 bit Home Premium

GTA San Andreas. Alle Animationen liefen sehr schnell, als ob man eine VHS oder DVD vorvorspult. 
Dachte mir am Anfang,  vielleicht liegts am Prozessor (X3 Phenom), aber hab das Problem mit " XP Modus" gelöst.


----------



## Krachbummente (19. April 2011)

[X]Ja (64-Bit-Version)
Meist nur ältere Spiele, die ich über Umwege wieder zum laufen bringen könnte, was mir aber ehrlich gesagt zuviel Arbeit ist...



Prollinga schrieb:


> GTA San Andreas. Alle Animationen liefen sehr schnell, als ob man eine VHS oder DVD vorvorspult.
> Dachte mir am Anfang,  vielleicht liegts am Prozessor (X3 Phenom), aber hab das Problem mit " XP Modus" gelöst.



Da musst du einfach V-Sync anmachen, dann ist das Problem Geschichte (jedenfalls bei mir).


----------



## BxBender (19. April 2011)

Aggrotyp schrieb:


> [x] Ja, 64 Bit
> 
> Bei Gothic II, nach jahre langem gothic entzug, endlich auf 7 zum laufen gebracht, und nach paar wochen lässt es sich wieder nicht starten


 
Mein Kumpel zockt immer noch die Version, die er sich bei Steam gekauft hat.
Vielleicht liegt das nur am Rechner oder irgendeinem Treiberproblem?
Ich kann mich noch gut an Win ME erinnern.
Da ging pünktlich alle 3 Monate die Modem Karte aus und die Interneteinwahl ging dann einfach nicht mehr.
Nach dem dritten Mal bin ich dann auf XP umgestiegen und die Karte lief noch kurz bis zu ihrer Rente durch.

Ach ja, wenn Spiele nicht laufen, dann liegts auch mal gerne nur am Kopierschutz.
Entweder gehts dann mit einem aktuellen Patch (z.B. Gothic 3 und Sacred 2), oder aber eine entsprechend "angepasste" Startdatei, wobei meiner Meinung nach letztere Variante auf jeden Fall legitim sein sollte, wenn sonst keine Nutzung des erworbenen Produktes möglich ist.


----------



## eXitus64 (19. April 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Der weisse Hai - Das Spiel
läuft trotz etlichen tipps aus dem www nicht unter windows 7


----------



## Black_Star (20. April 2011)

Metal Gear Solid2


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. April 2011)

Nun ich habe nur win vista home 64 bit daher ist das Problem bei mir haubtsächlich in 16bit codes zu suchen.
Bsp act of war haubtspiel und addon laufen nicht,ist bekannt bei beiden Spielen wird ein 16bit packer verwendet oder was ähnliches.Und win vista kennt die befehle nichtmehr dank microsoft 16bit abschaffung.zweitergrund ist auch klar wiso hatt der entwickler nicht aufgepasst ,speicher überlauf mehr als 3gb und das spiel läuft nicht ???

Dann einige kopierschutz probleme, die einfach zu beheben sind.Richtig schade ist es nur bei dos spielen wo die dosbox leider eine schlechte Steuerung einstellung hatt.bsp system shock keine maus unterstützung oder nur rudemär Point and click mäßig, bei nen shooter, dies war bestimmt nicht vorgesehn.

Dann noch Fallout und fallout2 ja es gibt nen fix *zu Kaufen*, für mich eigendlich kein problem aber aus reinen primzip?


----------



## DeaD-A1m (24. April 2011)

Ja, Command and Conquer Generals


----------



## Dre (25. April 2011)

@latinoramon:

Zu den Act of War Titeln gibts nen Workaround. So weit ich mich erinnere muss man den von Windows genutzten Arbeitsspeicher künstlich auf unter 3 oder 2 Gigabyte Ram drücken. Das geht glaub ich irgendwie indem man die msconfig editiert. Ist natürlich kein Dauerzustand, hat bei mir aber geholfen (Windows 7/64 bit). Wie genau das funktioniert kann ich nicht mehr sagen, google hilft.


----------



## Maroma (26. April 2011)

Kann da eine Menge aufzählen.

Habe mir extra ein altes System bei Ebay zusammen gestellt um alte Spiele zocken zu können.

Dune 2000
KKND2
Dungeon Keeper 2
Gothic 2
Might and Magic 6
Sämtliche Dos Spiele

Hab so das gefühl (Ausnahmen sind vorhanden) das alle Spiele bis ca 2002 gar nicht mehr laufen oder nur mit bestimmten Patches oder Fixes.

Mir ist klar es Emulatoren wie Dosbox gibt aber das wurde nicht gefragt


----------



## Darkknightrippper (27. April 2011)

[X]Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen) 
Emperor Dune ließ sich gar nicht erst installieren.
Bei Starcraft Broodwar hatte ich Grafikprobleme, ich habe dann aber einen Registry Patch gefunden und die Grafik war wieder normal.


----------



## loop (7. Mai 2011)

[x]Ja 64Bit,

Big Fun Funk Flitzer 
(kleine Anmerkung, das Spiel lässt sich starten und man kann es auch spielen, allerdings werden die Farben komplett falsch und verrauscht angezeigt . Speile wie Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 und Age of Empires 1 laufen aber ohne Probleme )

*Lösung des Problems*: Windows Auflösung auf 800x600 herabstellen. ggf. zusätzlich im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Win 95. od. 98) ausführen lassen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (7. Mai 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> Aber bisher kein Problem das man nicht lösen konnte.
> 
> Das letzte war z.b. C&C Generäle.


 
Das liegt am spiel, braucht nur ne funktionierende Config, die kriegste ausm i-net.

einfach ersetzen und das spiel läuft aus allen systemen


----------



## SPF-78 (17. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja 64-bit-Version

Hab auch nicht mehr alle im Kopf, aber so wie ich Probleme habe wechsle ich einfach auf XP (32bit) oder Vista (32bit)! 
Ich habe 4 OS auf meinem Spiele Rechner installiert und benutze alle regelmäßig, somit wähle ich vor der Installation aus wo es hin kommt.
Bis jetzt bin ich so sehr gut zurecht gekommen und schließlich währe es ja Geld verschwendung die alten Os nicht mehr zu benutzen.


----------



## dcousin (23. Mai 2011)

call of duty 2


----------



## Xutho (24. Mai 2011)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Metal Fatigue leider ein viel zu unbekanntes Spiel aber eins der besten Strategiespiele was ich früher gespielt hab  

allerdings unter  64bit keine Chance -.- unter 32 bit funktionierts (Windows 7)


BTW gibts schon als Download for Free vielleicht bekommts ja jemand von euch hin O.o


Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Grüße

Xutho


----------



## gharbi_sam (31. Mai 2011)

[x] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert


----------



## Kuschluk (6. Juni 2011)

[x] Ja  64 Bit Win 7


- Age of Empires 1 + 2 FARBBUG ( alles ist rosa usw)

-Holliday Island (Wirtschaftssimulation) unter XP gab es schon einen "Bug" aber Spiel war spielbar seit 64Bit geht gar nix mehr glaube nichma die installation => ist mittlerweile glaube ich sogar freeware bei chip oder so


----------



## puxy23 (6. Juni 2011)

[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

frontschweine


----------



## RiZaR (12. Juni 2011)

Xutho schrieb:


> [X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> 
> Metal Fatigue leider ein viel zu unbekanntes Spiel aber eins der besten Strategiespiele was ich früher gespielt hab
> 
> allerdings unter  64bit keine Chance -.- unter 32 bit funktionierts (Windows 7)


 
Da kriegst du meine volle Zustimmung. Metal Fatigue war wirklich sehr gut. Läuft auf meiner Win7 64 Bit Maschine ebenfalls nicht. 32Bit noch nicht getestet

Außerdem: [X] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Diablo 2 will einfach nicht. Auch nicht mit den Blizzard Tips, vor dem ersten Start den LoD 1.13 Patch zu installen, Komp.-Modi oder andere Maßnahmen greifen ebenfalls nicht. Nun zocke ich Diablo 2 über ein virtuelles Win XP...

Auch Star Wars KOTOR 1 will nicht wirklich. KOTOR 2 lässt sich eher zum funktionieren bewegen, hat aber manchmal seltsame Auflösungsbugs.

Weitere Systeminfos:

790FX Board, Athlon II, Radeon 6950, WD SATA2 HDD, DDR3-1600 RAM, Catalyst 11.5, Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit + SP1, alles mögliche an Frameworks und C++ Redist 2005-2010 etc...


----------



## inzpekta (12. Juni 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Ich schmeiß mal Empire deLuxe für Windows in die Runde...
Ist zwar schon seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr alt, aber eignet sich hervorragend als Pausenspielchen auf der Arbeit.
Keine Installation notwendig. Aber absolut mit dem 64bit System inkompatibel.

Ansonsten noch keine Probleme mit was anderem gehabt.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory

Win 7 Ultimate

Startet nicht

Patch schafft keine Abhilfe

Mfg


----------



## cultraider (12. Juni 2011)

ich bekomme jedi knight inkl. mysteries of sith nicht im hardwaremodus zum laufen


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Juni 2011)

[X] Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

_[X] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_ 
Brothers in Arms " Earned in Blood ". Läuft nur mit der Exe. Datei des Teils " Road to Hill 30 ". Allerdings ist eine saubere Deinstallation nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Jooschka (14. Juni 2011)

Ich konnte leider niht an der umfrage teilnehmen aber, JA ich atte schon sehr VIELE Probleme mit win7 und alten Spielen! Ich habe neulich mal wieder GOTHIC 1 rausgekramt. Ohne Admininstallation gings erst gar nicht und als admin ist der Bildschirm erstmal schwarz geblieben... beim zigsten mal starten, nach 3-4 neuinstallationen hab ichs dann hingekrigt. Doch trotz core2duo und geforce 7650 (eigentlich dicke genug für Gothic 1) ruckelte es so dermassen, dass es keinen spass machte... also: alten rechner aufgebaut, Win Me gestartet und ab gings auf ner möhre, ohne ruckeln!
Ansonsten gibt es sehr viele spiele die nicht mehr laufen, hat schon mal jemand versuch lemmings zu zocken  oder Road Rash? 

LG


----------



## Jooschka (14. Juni 2011)

Achja, und das heissgeliebte Wolfenstein ET läuft auch nicht rund, selbst unter 32bit... es geht zwar aber es ist nicht schön, ruckelt und hat grafikfehler... dazu kommt bei mir eine unglaublich hohe eingabelatenz, was beim shooter bekanntlich gar nich geht


----------



## Lexx (14. Juni 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

dungeon keeper 1 + 2:
falschfarben, bruzzelgrafik (teletext-like), lcd-skalierung, unleserliche menüs

nfs porsche:
funktioniert an sich, cockpits sind jedoch CEPT-klötzchengrafik

toca race driver 3:
veralteter kopierschutz, geht gar nicht mehr. 

X-btf:
bild größer als bildschirm, selbst bei 640x480

xwing vs. tie-fighter

und und und..

aber THEME PARK (ein echtes dos-game auf 4 disketten) 
läuft anstandlos..


----------



## OSche (14. Juni 2011)

[x]_ Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Worms Armageddon: Farbfehler

Starwars Battlefront 2: Spiel startet nicht mehr

SWAT 4: Spiel startet nicht.
_


----------



## matt.berger (15. Juni 2011)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> [x] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> Wollte gestern die alten Star Wars Spiele (Star Wars Jedi Knight und Star Wars Jedi Knight II Outcast II) spielen. Bekam aber ne Fehlermeldung und die Spiele stürzten ab.


 

Geht mir mit der 64-bit Version genau so
Port Royale 2 geht auch nicht mehr, ohne den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juni 2011)

DTM Race Driver 3 lief schlecht/nicht auf Windows Vista 32 bit und Windows 7 64bit!


----------



## mrnils253 (20. Juni 2011)

Star Wars Jedi Knight Reihe.
Läuft aber unter Xp auch nicht mehr und anfang letzten jahres gings noch


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2011)

Age Of Empires 2 + Erweiterung --> Grafikfehler
Grandprix 2 --> Installation nicht möglich
Starcraft --> Grafikfehler


----------



## Klobi (24. Juni 2011)

C&C Generäle+ Addon  und Knights of the old Republic I+II


----------



## GTBTS (24. Juni 2011)

Ja 64 bit 

Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds und Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds - Die Klon Kriege


----------



## DBGTKING (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe die Windows 7 64 bit,habe es auch mit der Kompalibitätsmodus auch 32 bit versucht kappt,habe aber patou auf meinem Lapptop C&C Gerneräls nicht zum laufen gebracht.C&C Die Stunde Null hatte an anfang immer mal wieder geruckelt ,abgestürzt bis ich alle sicherheitsmasnamen abgeschaltet hatte dann ging so lange bi sp1 update kam und dann dauerte es wieder ein wenig ,dann hatte ich es neuinstalliert und jetzt läuft es zumindest.Habe aber jetzt immer noch mit ein paar Spielen Probleme das sorgenkind ist Empire Earth,Auch Serious sam 2 stottert vor sich hin(oder liegt es daran das ich mit meinem Freund nur mit einem Kabel verbunden war,er hat einen schlechten Pc und ich spiele als Server).
Sonic Allstar Racing stottert trotz eienr Nvidia 420m,auch ein paar mal abgestürzt.Auch Kompalibität hilft nix.Sogar Race Driver Gid macht dabei faxen.Windows 7 scheint für solche spiele ungeeignet zu sein.


----------



## Tiron (26. Juni 2011)

_[x] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_


_Dungeon Keeper 2: Das lief bei mir nur unter Win98 stabil, unter XP mit gelegentlichen Abstürzen und unter Win 7 x64 ca. alle 60sec Standbild bis zum Neustart obwohl es da im I-Net viele Themen dazu gibt wie man es zum laufen bringen kann. Bei mir funktioniert da gar nichts 
_


----------



## Henner (27. Juni 2011)

Das grandiose "Blobby Volley" wollte nicht.


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Juni 2011)

Drapenot schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> 
> Hab nicht mehr alle im Kopf.
> Bei einigen lief es dann mit Bastelarbeit oder Kompatibilitätsmodus oder als Admin ausführen.



das hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## Java_Jim (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mit einem richtig alten Spiel trotz DOS-Emulator Probleme:   The Elder Scrolls II - Daggerfall

Hab es genau nach Anleitung unter Dos-Box installiert aber es lässt sich nicht spielen.


----------



## Ifosil (28. Juni 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)

Thief Deadly Shadows


----------



## Per4mance (28. Juni 2011)

[x] Ja 64-Bit-Version

weiss auch nicht mehr welche
Bei einigen lief es dann mit Bastelarbeit oder Kompatibilitätsmodus oder als Admin ausführen.


das letze jedi knight geht aber bei mir


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2011)

[x] Ja 64-Bit-Version

Timeshift wollte damals nicht. Das liess sich aber lösen. Wie hab ich aber vergessen


----------



## til (11. Juli 2011)

x M.A.R.S   E 1 - leider bis heute nicht gespielt ...


----------



## Artas (11. Juli 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version)
Silent Hill 4 lässt sich nur im Kompatibilitätsmodus XP SP3 spielen, da sonst Grafikfehler auftreten.
Gothic 2 läuft überhaupt garnicht.
Sonst noch keine Probleme gehabt, da ich fast gar nicht ältere Games zocke.


----------



## Rollora (11. Juli 2011)

Boa da gabs so einiges. Dungeon Keeper, Magic Carpet, Doom (selbst in der aktuellsten Version von Steam) anfangs Starcraft, Need For Speed und vieles mehr.
Noch schlimmer ist, dass KEINES der Spiele mehr vernünftig mit Sound (EAX usw) lief, Aalchemy  half ein wenig, aber sicher nicht für alles.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2011)

JA 64 bit und 32 bit :  Future Cop LAPD


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

Ja, lag aber eher am Grafikkartentreiber als an Windows 7. 
Das Spiel war Max Payne 2. Versuchte es auf meinem Laptop zum laufen zu bringen, mit einer nVidia GeForce 8600M GS. 
(ein äterer Treiber hat das Problem beseitigt )


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Juli 2011)

[x]_ Ja, 64 bit-Version_

Also ich kann mich noch an einige sehr böse Probleme mit Gothic (-II) erinnern, die Filmszenen wurden nie geladen, einige Texturen fehlten, noch häufigere (!) Abstürze als noch unter Win XP...
Die Liste ist praktisch endlos erweiterbar aber das kennt man ja bei Gothic, das macht leidensfähig.

Ansonsten wäre noch Star Craft zu nennen, da hab ich unter Win7 sehr viele Grafikfehler, das Spiel ist damit kaum spielbar weil die meisten Texturen mit rosa/ grünen Pixeln gefüllt sind


----------



## Kerem2907 (15. Juli 2011)

Bei Crysis Warhead x64 läuft immer irgendwann der Speicher meiner GTX 560ti voll und das Spiel stürzt ab!!

Wenn ich die 32 bit Datei starte, klappt es wunderbar!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peoplemann (16. Juli 2011)

Desperados 2. Bei einer Wühltisch-Aktion gekauft - gelaufen ist es dann aber nicht. Die Version, die neulich bei der PCGH Heft-DVD dabei war, habe ich aus Frust noch nicht getestet.
Win7 64bit


----------



## Leviathan460 (16. Juli 2011)

[x] x64
FarCry 1 mit und ohne 64bit Patch.


----------



## D_Donsen (18. Juli 2011)

64Bit: Revolt lief anfangs nicht, dann hab ich nen patch/mod mit anderer .exe gefunden und jetzt läufts


----------



## Caspar (20. Juli 2011)

32 & 64: Vampire die Maskerade Redemption


----------



## Benne74 (20. Juli 2011)

[x]_ Ja, 64 bit-Version_

The Witcher 1

Videosequenzen waren nicht zu sehen. Besonders ärgerlich wenn man die Abschlusssequenz des Spiels geniessen will und ausser einem schwarzen Bildschirm nichts zu sehen ist.


----------



## totovo (25. Juli 2011)

_[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

_zum Beispiel läuft Transportgigant nicht
genauso wenig wie Burnout Paradise (auch wenns noch nicht so alt ist )


----------



## Poempel (25. Juli 2011)

Der Installer von Quake 3 Arena funktioniert unter Win 7 64 bit nicht. Das ist aber kein größeres Problem, weil man den Ordner von Quake 3 Arena einfach von der CD kopieren kann.

Mit Burnout Paradise hatte ich absolut keine Probleme ^^


----------



## Helvete (25. Juli 2011)

Leviathan460 schrieb:


> [x] x64
> FarCry 1 mit und ohne 64bit Patch.



Genau das gleiche


----------



## totovo (25. Juli 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> Der Installer von Quake 3 Arena funktioniert unter Win 7 64 bit nicht. Das ist aber kein größeres Problem, weil man den Ordner von Quake 3 Arena einfach von der CD kopieren kann.
> 
> Mit Burnout Paradise hatte ich absolut keine Probleme ^^


 
das ist das Kuriose... bei manchen gehts ohne Probleme, bei anderen gar nicht!

mir ist noch ein Spiel eingefallen:
Half Life 1 bekomme ich einfach nicht zum laufen!


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (26. Juli 2011)

_Ja (32- und 64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

uraltes Spiel, aber es hat mir immer Spaß gemacht, erst recht mit der Kraft der Voodoo Karten:

*Redline Racer*

aber es läuft nicht unter Windows 7 egal ob 32 oder 64 Bit es lief ja schon unter XP nicht wirklich nur mit Tricks, aber eben jene Tricks bringen es bei mir unter Windows 7 64 Bit Professional nicht zum Laufen
Schade
_


----------



## mac1 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche versucht Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines zu spielen. Die Installation hat problemlos funktioniert. Auch die Installation des neuesten Fan-Patches (V7.6b) klappte einwandfrei. Doch nach einem Doppelklick auf die Verknüpfung wurde nach einigen Sekunden das Bild schwarz und der Desktop tauchte wieder auf. "Komp-Mod" und "Admin" änderten nichts und im Netz wurde ich auch nicht fündig.
Meine Abhilfe war dann, dass ich das Spiel auf einem WinXP-PC installiert habe. Dazu noch den im Patch v7.6b enthaltenen Resolution-Patch und eine Textur-Mod und fertig war die Laube.
Jetzt läuft es wieder problemlos (und sieht sogar minimal besser aus).
Fallout 1 + 2 zeigte bei mir die bereits genannten Grafikfehler. Mit der Installation des "Restoration-Project-Patches" und eines Resolution-Patches gehörten die Probleme der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2011)

Problem: World Racing 2 (Kopierschutz)
Lösung: Patch 1.3.3(Vorraussetzung für Patch 1.4.3)und Patch 1.4.3 runterladen und installieren/einfügen.
Und dann im Kompalibitätsmodus ausführen(XP SP3)
Da es im Normalen Modus nicht fehlerfrei läuft


----------



## snake22 (27. Juli 2011)

Worms Armageddon sowie World Party funktionieren bei meinem Win7 64bit nicht, hab ich hier glaube ich schon mal geschrieben. Jetzt spiele ich eben nur mehr das neue Worms Reloaded, ist aber trotzdem schade, das Armageddon war halt doch noch was anderes.
Sonst fällt mir jetzt eigentlich nichts ein von mir persönlich.

Bei meinem Bruder gibt es scheinbar (ebenfalls Win7 64bit) keine Möglichkeit, "Die Römer" zum Laufen zu bringen. Konnte auch keine Lösung im Internet finden.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (27. Juli 2011)

_[X] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_

Das Problemkind hiess _Call of Duty (inkl. Add-On United Offensive)_. Skripts wurden nicht ausgeführt, generell gab es Schweirigkeiten das Game zum Laufen zu bringen.
Hinterher lief es (dank Hilfe aus dem Forum), aber die Level´s waren aufgrund der fehlerhaften Trigger teilweise eine Tortur. Das Add-On habe ich daher leider nicht mehr (wieder) durchgespielt.


----------



## DivS_Witti (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen. Da fällt mir ein, Panzer General 3 D z.B. war sehr  schwer zum laufen zu bringen. Mit einem Tool ging es dann aber  doch.Möchte euch dieses Tool gern nahe legen, man kann damit sämtliche  Directx Versionen simulieren z.B Direct X6, 7 oder 8. Das tool heißt  "DxWnd4PG" (DirectX Windows für Panzer General)  einfach "DxWnd4PG  download" in Google eingeben und auf den ersten link klicken, dort  findet ihr dieses Tool. Hätte es auch direkt verlinken können, wusste  aber nicht ob es erlaubt ist. Danach das Tool starten, den Pfad der Exe  Datei vom Spiel im Programm eintragen und mit einem rechtsklick auf  modify kann mann dann alle Gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen. Viele  Grüße Witti

 Ach und Dynasty General habe ich auch unter Win7 64bit nie zum laufen  bekommen, keine Ahnung ob es mit diesem Tool funktioniert.


----------



## XstarTT (29. Juli 2011)

[x] Ja (32-Bit-Version)

Sind auf jeden fall ne ganze Menge gewesen, aber die an die ich mich am besten erinnere sind Worms Armageddon, Cossacks European Wars und Funk Flitzer, weil ich mit den Spielen früher Stunden, Tage, wenn nicht sogar Wochen verbracht habe


----------



## Isengard412 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte Probleme mit Silver (ist aber auch schon recht alt und kommt mit anscheinend mit einem zu großen RAM nicht klar). Das Ganze kommt bis ins Menü und Crasht sobald man das eigentliche Spiel startet.


----------



## Fantom (31. Juli 2011)

also ich habe mir letztens WipeOut2097 gekauft, das ist glaube ich so von 1995 oder 97, rechtsgeklikt, eigenschaften, kompatibilität auf 95 gestellt und es hat funktionier  , dann noch den 1024x768 mod draufgespielt, auch funktioniert , 4xAA und 8xAF im Treiber angemacht, lief butterweich mit irgendwas von 1000fps oder 3000 weiss nicht mehr 

ich ziehe meinen hut vor microsoft


----------



## BikeRider (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bekomme ja nicht mal Vermeer² zum laufen, wegen der dummen sch** dll.-Datei. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/166641-frage-zu-dll-datei-vermeer.html


----------



## A3000T (1. August 2011)

[x]Ja, 64bit

X-Wing Alliance
Battle Isle 3


----------



## ruwebWer (1. August 2011)

- Spellforce Platinum Edition,  - Gothic 2,  - Sacred 2, - Rise Of The Argonauts, - Pure    (Auf Win 7 Ultimate - 64, Intel 2600 k, 8 Gb DDR-3  1600, GTX 570 SC)


----------



## Hidden (3. August 2011)

[x]Ja, 64bit

Sudeki (schade dass es bis heute keinen Nachfolger gibt, war ein sehr gutes Spiel)
Dafür hab ich extra nochmal XP installiert, damit ich es spielen konnte


----------



## Lord-Bass-T (3. August 2011)

Darkstar One


----------



## IceGamer (3. August 2011)

irgendwie interessant, dass es immernoch mehr probleme mit den 64-bit versionen gibt...

ich denke, dass es bei vielen spielen vorallem nur an den 64-bit liegt.


----------



## A3000T (3. August 2011)

Na ja, bei den älteren Sachen sicherlich, bei BI3 und XWA weiß ich es sogar und zumindest für letzteres gibt es einen modifizierten Installer. Aber bei DS0? So alt ist das ja nu auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Hidden (4. August 2011)

Oder weil einfach viel mehr nen 64bit Windows 7 haben und daher nicht wissen ob es unter 32bit laufen würde


----------



## Groß (4. August 2011)

[x] Ja (32-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Deus Ex 1 (incl. High res mod und dx 10 mod)

Lösung verschiedene Einstellungen in der ini verändert und Patch instaliert. 
Außerdem entseht bei solch alten Spielen ja das Problem, das die Spiele einfach zu schnell laufen. Ich habe dies gelöst, indem ich alle Grafik Einstellungen im CCC auf die jeweilige höchste Einstellung gestellt habe.


----------



## Eik197 (5. August 2011)

Das gute alte Vietcong läuft bei mir unter W7 64bit nicht, an selber Stelle immer einen BTD! Schade eigentlich, würde es gern mal wieder zocken!


----------



## Hidden (5. August 2011)

Mir ist noch ein Spiel eingefallen:
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II
Das ließ sich aber durch irgendwelche Manipulationen in der Konfigurationsdatei dann doch starten.


----------



## orcep (6. August 2011)

Knights of the Old Republic lässt sich auch erst mit extra dll starten ...


----------



## Aero-91 (6. August 2011)

Rollstage Cage 2^^


----------



## atop1234 (7. August 2011)

You don't know Jack 1-3

Diese Uralt-Quizspiele machen mir immer noch viel Spaß mit 1-2 Freunden , es sind aber Win3.1-Anwendungen (!), die nur auf meiner alten verstaubten XP-Kiste laufen, nicht unter Win7.


----------



## mab1972 (8. August 2011)

Seit ich win 7/64bit habe funktionieren diese spiele nicht mehr:
Monkey island 3 (ärgerlich weil es einfach geil ist)
Grim fandango (ärgerlich weil es einfach geil ist)
Civilization 4 (ärgerlich weil es deutlich besser als civ.5 ist)
Star trek voyager elite force (ist verkraftbar)
Star wars... (weiter weiß ich nicht mehr, kann das spiel nicht finden, das wo man ein klon-soldat ist). (kann ich mit leben)
The movies+erweiterungen (ärgerlich weil es einfach witzig war kranke filme zu drehen)
Gt legends( suuuper ärgerlich weil es für mich das beste rennspiel ist das es gibt...naja für mich wohl eher "gab")

Das sind die, die mir jetzt einfallen...sind aber bestimmt noch mehr, gerade bei meinen älteren spielen!?
Kompatibilitäts modus...ja klar! Bringt gar nichts, der von win. xp hat wenigstens hin und wieder funktioniert, aber der von win. 7 NIE!


----------



## mab1972 (8. August 2011)

"Wenn du mit Wissen nicht überzeugen kannst, dann verwirre mit Schwachsinn"
hahahahahah....der is gut, danke ich werde ihn nutzen!


----------



## tobsel88 (8. August 2011)

Ja aber nur unter W7 64BIT bei 32 BIT lief alles Problemlos


----------



## Homerclon (9. August 2011)

mab1972 schrieb:


> Star wars... (weiter weiß ich nicht mehr, kann das spiel nicht finden, das wo man ein klon-soldat ist). (kann ich mit leben)


 Du meinst Republic Commando?
Man spielt den Kommandant einer Sondereinheit, und schlägt sich mit seinen drei "Brüdern" durch ein paar Missionen. Enthält Ansätze eines Taktik-Shooters, mangels Alternativer Wege auf den Karten, kann man davon jedoch kein wirklichen Gebrauch machen.

Das wollte ich eh mal wieder Installieren, mal schauen ob es wirklich Unspielbar unter Win7 64Bit ist. 

EDIT: Läuft, aber man muss die Einstellung "_Bump Mapping_" auf _Niedrig/Low_ stellen, ansonsten stürzt es beim Starten einer neuen Kampagne oder Laden eines Spielstandes ab. Beim MP genauso.
Zudem braucht der Launcher Adminrechte, ansonsten muss man sich mit dem Fenstermodus begnügen.

Zusatzinfo:
Widescreen Auflösungen werden Standardmäßig nicht angeboten, man muss es in der Ini (Unter Save im Installverzeichnis) erzwingen. Und diese dann mit einem Schreibschutz versehen.
Allerdings verliert man dadurch an Bildinformationen. Es wird nämlich oben und Unten etwas weg geschnitten.


----------



## kingmichael222 (11. August 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Win7)

Leider läuft Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel nicht mehr auf 64-Bit!

Der Hersteller hat keinen Installer für 64-Bit Systeme gemacht bzw. nachgereicht


----------



## Ion (15. August 2011)

Habe letztens versucht MechWarrior 3 zum laufen zu kriegen
Startet auch, erste Mission klappt, danach hängt es sich regelmäßig auf


----------



## winpoet88 (16. August 2011)

mab1972 schrieb:


> Seit ich win 7/64bit habe funktionieren diese spiele nicht mehr:
> Monkey island 3 (ärgerlich weil es einfach geil ist)
> Grim fandango (ärgerlich weil es einfach geil ist)
> Civilization 4 (ärgerlich weil es deutlich besser als civ.5 ist)
> ...



Also, es kann ja sein.....dass der Rest deiner Spiele, welche du aufgezählt hast nicht läuft.....aber CIV 4 läuft auf WIN7 64 Bit problemlos ! Zumindest bei mir, das liegt sicher nicht an WIN7 !

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. August 2011)

gears of war, als es lief mit 20 sek pausen alle 2-3 sekunden ^^
ansonsten bisher genau 0 probleme, irgendwie hab ichs immer spielbar zum laufen bekommen


----------



## Blacky0407 (18. August 2011)

Schlacht um Mittelerde funktionierte irgendwann einfach nicht mehr, speziell nach SP1.Dabei war das echt ein gutes strategiespiel


----------



## Steff456 (22. August 2011)

Have a nice day läuft nicht. Ging aber unter Vista schon nicht  

Probleme gibts aber des öfteren wegen Adminrechten bzw dem Kopierschutz (Sacred 2 hat eine Weile gebraucht, bis ich es zum laufen gebracht habe)


----------



## Hidden (22. August 2011)

Trackmania Sunrise. Der Starforce kopierschutz läuft unter 7 nichtmehr.


----------



## ViP94 (23. August 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> Aber bisher kein Problem das man nicht lösen konnte.
> 
> Das letzte war z.b. C&C Generäle.


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Wie hast dus gelöst?


----------



## Rico-3000 (29. August 2011)

[X] _Nein, bin aber am Thema interessiert

_Ich werde wohl mit nem update auf den seven nachfolger warten... bis dahin werde ich mit XP und VISTA weiter arbeiten...


----------



## DrunkenGamer (31. August 2011)

C&C Generäle
SoF II


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

[x] Weiß nicht / Keine Angabe

Habe Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## pokemonrpg (6. September 2011)

Thandor die Invasion


----------



## pcfr3ak (7. September 2011)

Battlefield 1942 - läuft jetzt aber im Kompatibilitätsmodus WinXP SP3


----------



## Killertofu (8. September 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> Aber bisher kein Problem das man nicht lösen konnte.
> 
> Das letzte war z.b. C&C Generäle.


 
das geht aber auch auf dem 32er nicht ordentlich, glaube generell ab dual core prozessoren oder sowas^^ 

trotzdem [x] nein thema interessiert mich auch nicht


----------



## Elrond_Mc-Bong (9. September 2011)

Praetorians


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (10. September 2011)

_Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_
_Anno 1701... war mal eins meiner lieblingsspiele, habs just for fun aufm neuen rechner installiert, ging nix mehr...auf vista 32bit hats noch funktioniert 
_


----------



## Isrian (16. September 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Sind gleich mehrere Spiele.

Sacred + Sacred Underworld (Viele kommentarlose Abstürze)
Sacred 2 + Sacred 2 Blood and Ice (Viele komentarlose Abstürze, oft schon nach 2 bis 3 Minuten)
Anno 1602 + Anno 1602 Neue Inseln, neue Abenteuer (Fehlerhafte 256 Farbausgabe, erkennt die CD im Spiel nicht an)
Anno 1701 + Anno 1701 Sunken Dragon (Abstürze beim speichern von Spielständen, liegt aber wohl an der Steam Version des Spiels)
Worms World Party (Fehlerhafte 256 Farbausgabe)
Command and Conquer Generals + Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour (Abstürze, Windows XP Kompatibilitätsmodus hat Abhilfe geschafft)
Serious Sam: The Second Encounter (Die non-HD Version von 2002 mag Windows 7 nicht)
Unreal II: The Awakening (Läuft ebenfalls nicht unter Windows 7)

Ich hab mir für die Spiele, die absolut nicht unter Windows 7 laufen wollen, einfach noch ne Windows XP Partition erstellt.


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2011)

Wo fang' ich an?
Starcraft hatte anfangs Probleme, wurde gefixed. Nun zu den bestehenden:
(win 7 64, Graka: ATI Radeon HD 6870):
Doom1,2 - schwere Grafikfehler trotz aktuellster Version von STEAM
Dungeon Keeper, Dungeon Keeper 2 - läuft nicht mit Grafik (startet, das Menü sieht man, aber die 3D Grafik dahinter und im Spiel nicht).
Need For Speed 1,2,3,4 - weiter hab ichs nicht probiert. Vermutlich bis 6 oder 7 gehts wohl bescheiden.
Viele andere Dosklassiker natürlich. Aber auch einige moderne Spiele, ich müsst mal wieder ausmisten.

Was mich auch stört an Vista, Win 7: die Soundkartenunterstützung: Games klangen unter XP einfach besser, nicht nur wegen der jetzt fehlenden EAX Effekte


----------



## Micha77 (17. September 2011)

Cossacks!


----------



## Elvantoro (20. September 2011)

Die Gilde 2 kriege ich überhaupt nicht zum laufen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2011)

Lexx schrieb:


> [x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)
> 
> X-btf:
> bild größer als bildschirm, selbst bei 640x480


 

Das wiederum finde ich seltsam. Bei mir läufts auf 64bit SP1. Ohne Spagat und in* jeder* Auflösung. Was allerdings nicht läuft, aber bei meinem Nachbarn ist das echte* C&C Generals*.

Da kann ich mich auf den Kopf stellen und es geht nicht. Bei ihm schon.  Schade Generals lief ja auf Vista64.

Ach und es stimmt - bei Starcraft einfach als ADMIN mit 256 Farben starten und schon läufts. 
MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wickedcorejunky (27. September 2011)

Asphalt duell geht nicht in win7 x64 ;(((


----------



## Nikno (1. Oktober 2011)

[x] Ja, 32-Bit-Version
Das letzte war Worms World Party und C&C Generäle - Stunde Null
Battlefield 2 hatte bei mir auch mal ein Problem.
Mfg


----------



## Altair94 (6. Oktober 2011)

[x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version

-Gothic I & II, sowohl ATI als auch Nvidia Grafikkarte!
-Worms World Party!

mfg altair94


----------



## RapToX (7. Oktober 2011)

Altair94 schrieb:


> [x] Ja, 64-Bit-Version
> 
> -Gothic I & II


 also die steam-version von g1 läuft bei mir super unter win7 x64 
die retail-version und g2 hab ich noch nicht getestet, sollte aber auch laufen.


----------



## St4T[X]_Gr4F[X] (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sind es C & C Generäle, Diablo 2 mit Hell on Earth-Mod, Battlefield 2 mit AIX 2.0-Mod und Worms 2. Alles alte Spielekracher und daher ist es echt traurig. 
Danke für's Kümmern!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (7. Oktober 2011)

Max Payne 1, Age of Empires 2, No on lifes Forever, P.S hab aber das meiste selber wieder in Schuss gebracht


----------



## Paneking (12. Oktober 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

GTA San Andreas funktioniert wunderbar aber die Spielstände werden nicht gespeicher, hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Homerclon (12. Oktober 2011)

Als Admin ausgeführt? (Seit Vista wird mit einem Admin-Konto nicht automatisch alles mit Adminrechten ausgeführt, dies muss man Separat erzwingen. Dies ist eine Schutzfunktion.)
Hast du den Standardpfad genommen, oder es auf einer anderen Partition installiert? Ich würde letzteres mal versuchen.


----------



## mad-onion (13. Oktober 2011)

Alte Spiele.. mhh..
Ja, C&C Generals und ältere C&C Titel
Is allerdings schon zu lange her, als das ich noch genau wüsste, was die/das Problem(e) war(en).


----------



## dr.INSPECTOR (14. Oktober 2011)

ja,bei HALO,
die auflösung lies sich nicht gut einstellen. ich kann kein 1080p einstellen.weiß aber auch nicht genau ob das game diese auslösung unterstützt.


----------



## Hidden (15. Oktober 2011)

dr.INSPECTOR schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann kein 1080p einstellen



Das kann man bei alten spielen so gut wie nie. Damals hat halt niemand daran gedacht, dass es mal monitore jenseits der 1024x768 geben könnte. (wobei man bei einigen spielen durch manipulation der config-dateien solche auflösungen zum funktionieren bringen kann, auch wenn es im hauptmenü nicht einstellbar ist.


----------



## hendrosch (21. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 Beta eindueitige Bildstör4en die NICHT von der Beta kommen können.
Und Crysis Absturz bei hoher RAM auslatung.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2011)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 Beta eindueitige Bildstör4en die NICHT von der Beta kommen können.
> Und Crysis Absturz bei hoher RAM auslatung.


 
Hier geht es um *alte* Spiele


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

[x] _Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)_ 

ja waren bis jetzt die:

-C&C Generäle
-Act of war
-HDR Schlacht um Mittelerde II
-Company of Heroes


----------



## Corn696 (25. Oktober 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Aliens vs. Predator (Gold Edition)


----------



## Mr.Fore (28. Oktober 2011)

[x] Ja (32-Bit-Professional-Version, Unreal Tournament - Game of the year edition)
Moin,

ich habe gestern für einen Kumpel Windows 7 Professional + SP1 auf einem alternden HP Pavilion dv9770eg mit 2 GB Ram und einer 8800M installiert. Das hat super geklappt, und reicht für seine bescheidenen Ansprüche (ausschließlich Internet und Office) völlig aus.

Zu einer kleinen Retro-LAN habe ich ihm als einziges Spiel "Unreal Tournament - Game of the year edition" (Geburtsjahrgänge vor 1990 erinnern sich...) installiert, das ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner in meinem nicht sehr IT-affinen Freundeskreis.

Das Spiel brauchte gut eine Minute (dunkler Bildschirm) zum Laden; "Precaching" wird danach ungewöhnlich lange angezeigt. Das Intro läuft dann flüssig aber eben langsamer als gewohnt, der Ton läuft normal schnell und ist somit schneller fertig als das Video...

Auch im Spiel läuft alles wie in "Zeitlupe" (kein Ruckeln!!!), ich behaupte mal 50% des gewohnten Tempos (Und JA, ich hab die eingestellte Spielgeschwindigkeit überprüft)... Nach 5 Minuten ---> Bluescreen, nach weiteren 5 Sek. reboot.

Habe dann DirectX noch mal installiert - keinerlei Veränderung...​


----------



## Getexact (28. Oktober 2011)

ja, 64 Bit Win 7: Starcraft I


----------



## JoergK (2. November 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

z.B. "Die Simpsons -Hit & Run" läuft nur auf meinem alten XP. Weder Windows 7 noch die schnell aufgesetzte XP-VM nehmen das Spiel...wozu gibt's den nostalgischen Vorgänger-PC


----------



## Knuddelsucht (5. November 2011)

[x] Ja (64-Bit-Version, Spiel bitte im Thread nennen)

Haegemonia - lässt sich nicht mal installieren
Nexus - stürzt beim start direkt ab


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. Februar 2015)

Alle, die "Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel" spielen wollen, finden hier eine Lösung:
Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel: Patch für Windows XP, Vista, 7 (x64) « rePlaying.de

Der Installer beinhaltet außerdem den offiziellen Patch 1.2 sowie weitere Korrekturen in den Spieldateien bzgl. der Kompatibilität auf modernen Systemen.


----------

